# نعم موسى هو كاتب التوراة!! ردا علي أ/م.ع



## The Dragon Christian (23 يناير 2011)

سلام ونعمه لجميع اعضاء منتدي الكنيسه
---------
هذه شبهه في احدي المواقع الاسلاميه وسنرد عليها بنعمه المسيح
----------
الرد في اربعه نقاط
1- مقدمه للاستاذ سرجيوس0
2- الرد لـــ The Dragon Christian.
3- الرد للاستاذ سرجيوس.
4- رد قداسه البابا شنوده.
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
*1- مقدمه للاستاذ سرجيوس0*​
نعمة وسلام من ملك السلام
الرب الكائن والذى كان والذى ياتى

نحن الان ايضا امام واحد يظن نفسة طالب علم
ولكنى اظن انه طالب جهل
فنحن الان امام شبه

قد تم الرد عليه منذ ان نشاءت مدارس النقد والتشكيك
ولكن مشككنا العزيز قام بترجمه كتب النقاد التى وصلت اليه متاخرة
واخذ ينقل ويقص ويلصق فقط 

دون النظر الى اى كتاب يرد عليهم لذلك نقل 
دون فهم او دون ادارك لما يكتبه
بمبداء الضرورات تبيح المحظورات

الان لن نجيب على اسئلته بل سوف يكون ردنا الوحيد ضحكه مضويه
على جهل وغباء جماعة البدو الذين يظنون انفسهم علماء وهم بكل تاكيد جهلاء لا يفهمون الا فى ارضاع الكبير وبول البعير فقط ,ذلك الغباء الذى يجتاح العالم
اقدم لكم اخى الحبيب

the dragon christion
فى رده الرائع على المشككين
طالبين بركة ام النور ومعونه كافة القديسين لكى تعضدة

مصلين للرب ان ينير اعين العميان
ببركة وشفاعة ام النور وجميع مصاف القديسين
راجيا صلواتكم اليا
​
​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (23 يناير 2011)

*2- الرد لـــ The Dragon Christian.
*
*سلام ونعمه 
اشكرك استاذي سرجيوس عيل هذا الموضوع الرائع الذي قدمه لللرد علي هذا الشبهه 
التي تم الرد عليها باكثر من مره كما قال
بالفعل هو قال علي هذه الصخره ابني كنيستي وابواب الجحيم لن تقوي عليها
مقدمه عن الاسفار الخمسه 
اولا : ما هي أسفار موسى الخمسة؟​ 

التكوين، الخروج، اللاويين، العدد، والتثنية - تعرف باسم أسفار موسى الخمسة. إن كلمة Pentateuch (أسفار موسى الخمسة) مشتقة من الكلمة اليونانية Pentateuchos التي تعني «خمس كتب مجموعة» (أي جُمعت) أو «خمس مجلدات». (Aalders, ASIP, 13). ​ 

ويسمى التقليد اليهودي هذه الكتب الخمسة التوراة (التي اشُتفت من الكلمة العبرية Tara، التي تعني الوصايا أو الأوامر)، أو كتاب الناموس، ناموس موسى أو ببساطة الناموس (Albright, ACBC 903). كان أوريجانوس وهو أب من آباء الكنيسة في القرن الثالث أول من أعطى اسم «أسفار موسى الخمسة» لهذه الكتب الخمسة التي يفترض أن موسى كتبها. (Harrison, IOT,495) ​ 

--------------------​ 

ثانيا :ما الذي تحتويه هذه الأسفار؟​ 


يحلل هاريسون محتويات الأسفار الخمسة كما يلي: ​ 
1- التاريخ البدائي مع خلفية من الحقب التاريخية السحيقة: (تكوين 1-11).
2- تاريخ الآباء: (تكوين 12-50).
3- اضطهاد إسرائيل واستعدادات الخروج: (خروج 1-9).
4- الخروج، الفصح، والوصول إلى سيناء: (خروج 10-19).
5- الوصايا العشر والعهد الذي أعطاه الله لإسرائيل في سيناء: (خروج 20-24).
6- الشريعة فيما يخص خيمة الاجتماع وكهنوت هارون: (خروج 25-33) .
7- الانتهاك الوثني للعهد: (خروج 32-34) (عبادة عجل الذهب).
8- إنجاز النظام الخاص بخيمة الاجتماع: (خروج 35-40) .
9- شرائع التقدمات: (لاويين 1-7) .
10- رسامة الكهنة وتقديم الذبائح: (لاويين 8-10).
11- قوانين الطهارة: (لاويين 11-15).
12- يوم الكفارة: (لاويين 16).
13- قوانين خاصة بالأخلاق والطهارة: (لاويين 17-26).
14- النذور والعشور: (لاويين 27).
15- التعداد والنواميس: (عدد 1-9).
16- الرحلة من سيناء إلى قادش: (عدد 10-20).
17- التيهان إلى مؤاب: (عدد 21-36).
18- استعادة التاريخ الماضي لفترة البرية: (تثنية 1- 4).
19- الخطاب الثاني، مع مقدمة تحذيرية: (تثنية 5- 11).
20- الفرائض والأحكام: (تثنية 12-26) .
21- اللعنات والبركات: (تثنية 24-30) .
22- تولي يشوع القيادة وموت موسى: (تثنية 31 - 34) (Harrison, IOT,496).​ 

الرد علي المشكك ​[glint]
مقاله بعنوان (( نظره عامع علي اسفار موسي الخمسه ))​
[/glint]


يقول المشكك​ 



أسفار موسى الخمسة والمنسوبة زرواً لموسى عليه الصلاة والسلام فلا يوجد دليل أبداً 
فلا يوجد دليل أن كاتب الخمس أسفار هو موسى ولا يوجد دليل من هو الكاتب​

ومما يؤكد أن الكاتب مجهول وليس هو موسى النبي أن في هذه الأسفار قصة وفاة موسى فكيف يكتب موسى قصة وفاته ومكان الدفن . !!
** (( سنرد علي من كتب قصه موت موسي )) في نقطه اخري​


أنقر للتوسيع...



اولاً
الادلــــه الداخيله
في البدايه 
يوجد الكثير من ايات الكتاب المقدي التي تشهد علي ذلك من العهد القديم والعهد الجديد
ومنها بالطبع شهاده المسيح له كل المجد علي ان كاتب التوراءه(( الاسفار الخمسه الاولي تكوين/ خروج/ لاويين/ عدد/ تثنية )) هو موسي
وهذه هي الايات التي تدل علي ذلك​

الــعهد القديمـ
سفر الخروج 17: 14
فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «اكْتُبْ هذَا تَذْكَارًا فِي الْكِتَابِ، وَضَعْهُ فِي مَسَامِعِ يَشُوعَ. فَإِنِّي سَوْفَ أَمْحُو ذِكْرَ عَمَالِيقَ مِنْ تَحْتِ السَّمَاءِ».
سفر الخروج 24: 4
فَكَتَبَ مُوسَى جَمِيعَ أَقْوَالِ الرَّبِّ. وَبَكَّرَ فِي الصَّبَاحِ وَبَنَى مَذْبَحًا فِي أَسْفَلِ الْجَبَلِ، وَاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ عَمُودًا لأَسْبَاطِ إِسْرَائِيلَ الاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ.
سفر الخروج 24: 12
وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «اصْعَدْ إِلَيَّ إِلَى الْجَبَلِ، وَكُنْ هُنَاكَ، فَأُعْطِيَكَ لَوْحَيِ الْحِجَارَةِ وَالشَّرِيعَةِ وَالْوَصِيَّةِ الَّتِي كَتَبْتُهَا لِتَعْلِيمِهِمْ».
سفر الخروج 34: 1
ثُمَّ قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «انْحَتْ لَكَ لَوْحَيْنِ مِنْ حَجَرٍ مِثْلَ الأَوَّلَيْنِ، فَأَكْتُبَ أَنَا عَلَى اللَّوْحَيْنِ الْكَلِمَاتِ الَّتِي كَانَتْ عَلَى اللَّوْحَيْنِ الأَوَّلَيْنِ اللَّذَيْنِ كَسَرْتَهُمَا.
سفر الخروج 34: 27
وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «اكْتُبْ لِنَفْسِكَ هذِهِ الْكَلِمَاتِ، لأَنَّنِي بِحَسَبِ هذِهِ الْكَلِمَاتِ قَطَعْتُ عَهْدًا مَعَكَ وَمَعَ إِسْرَائِيلَ».
سفر العدد 33: 2
وَكَتَبَ مُوسَى مَخَارِجَهُمْ بِرِحْلاَتِهِمْ حَسَبَ قَوْلِ الرَّبِّ. وَهذِهِ رِحْلاَتُهُمْ بِمَخَارِجِهِمْ:
سفر التثنية 30: 10
إِذَا سَمِعْتَ لِصَوْتِ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ لِتَحْفَظَ وَصَايَاهُ وَفَرَائِضَهُ الْمَكْتُوبَةَ فِي سِفْرِ الشَّرِيعَةِ هذَا. إِذَا رَجَعْتَ إِلَى الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ بِكُلِّ قَلْبِكَ وَبِكُلِّ نَفْسِكَ.
سفر التثنية 31: 9
وَكَتَبَ مُوسَى هذِهِ التَّوْرَاةَ وَسَلَّمَهَا لِلْكَهَنَةِ بَنِي لاَوِي حَامِلِي تَابُوتِ عَهْدِ الرَّبِّ، وَلِجَمِيعِ شُيُوخِ إِسْرَائِيلَ.
سفر التثنية 31
24 فَعِنْدَمَا كَمَّلَ مُوسَى كِتَابَةَ كَلِمَاتِ هذِهِ التَّوْرَاةِ فِي كِتَابٍ إِلَى تَمَامِهَا،
25 أَمَرَ مُوسَى اللاَّوِيِّينَ حَامِلِي تَابُوتِ عَهْدِ الرَّبِّ قَائِلاً:
26 «خُذُوا كِتَابَ التَّوْرَاةِ هذَا وَضَعُوهُ بِجَانِبِ تَابُوتِ عَهْدِ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكُمْ، لِيَكُونَ هُنَاكَ شَاهِدًا عَلَيْكُمْ.
سفر يشوع 1
7 إِنَّمَا كُنْ مُتَشَدِّدًا، وَتَشَجَّعْ جِدًّا لِكَيْ تَتَحَفَّظَ لِلْعَمَلِ حَسَبَ كُلِّ الشَّرِيعَةِ الَّتِي أَمَرَكَ بِهَا مُوسَى عَبْدِي. لاَ تَمِلْ عَنْهَا يَمِينًا وَلاَ شِمَالاً لِكَيْ تُفْلِحَ حَيْثُمَا تَذْهَبُ.
8 لاَ يَبْرَحْ سِفْرُ هذِهِ الشَّرِيعَةِ مِنْ فَمِكَ، بَلْ تَلْهَجُ فِيهِ نَهَارًا وَلَيْلاً، لِكَيْ تَتَحَفَّظَ لِلْعَمَلِ حَسَبَ كُلِّ مَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ فِيهِ. لأَنَّكَ حِينَئِذٍ تُصْلِحُ طَرِيقَكَ وَحِينَئِذٍ تُفْلِحُ.
سفر يشوع 8:
31 كَمَا أَمَرَ مُوسَى عَبْدُ الرَّبِّ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ، كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ فِي سِفْرِ تَوْرَاةِ مُوسَى. مَذْبَحَ حِجَارَةٍ صَحِيحَةٍ لَمْ يَرْفَعْ أَحَدٌ عَلَيْهَا حَدِيدًا، وَأَصْعَدُوا عَلَيْهِ مُحْرَقَاتٍ لِلرَّبِّ، وَذَبَحُوا ذَبَائِحَ سَلاَمَةٍ.
32 وَكَتَبَ هُنَاكَ عَلَى الْحِجَارَةِ نُسْخَةَ تَوْرَاةِ مُوسَى الَّتِي كَتَبَهَا أَمَامَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ.
33 وَجَمِيعُ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَشُيُوخُهُمْ، وَالْعُرَفَاءُ وَقُضَاتُهُمْ، وَقَفُوا جَانِبَ التَّابُوتِ مِنْ هُنَا وَمِنْ هُنَاكَ مُقَابِلَ الْكَهَنَةِ اللاَّوِيِّينَ حَامِلِي تَابُوتِ عَهْدِ الرَّبِّ. الْغَرِيبُ كَمَا الْوَطَنِيُّ. نِصْفُهُمْ إِلَى جِهَةِ جَبَلِ جِرِزِّيمَ، وَنِصْفُهُمْ إِلَى جِهَةِ جَبَلِ عِيبَالَ، كَمَا أَمَرَ مُوسَى عَبْدُ الرَّبِّ أَوَّلاً لِبَرَكَةِ شَعْبِ إِسْرَائِيلَ.
34 وَبَعْدَ ذلِكَ قَرَأَ جَمِيعَ كَلاَمِ التَّوْرَاةِ: الْبَرَكَةَ وَاللَّعْنَةَ، حَسَبَ كُلِّ مَا كُتِبَ فِي سِفْرِ التَّوْرَاةِ.
35 لَمْ تَكُنْ كَلِمَةٌ مِنْ كُلِّ مَا أَمَرَ بِهِ مُوسَى لَمْ يَقْرَأْهَا يَشُوعُ قُدَّامَ كُلِّ جَمَاعَةِ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَالنِّسَاءِ وَالأَطْفَالِ وَالْغَرِيبِ السَّائِرِ فِي وَسَطِهِمْ.
سفر يشوع 22: 5
وَإِنَّمَا احْرِصُوا جِدًّا أَنْ تَعْمَلُوا الْوَصِيَّةَ وَالشَّرِيعَةَ الَّتِي أَمَرَكُمْ بِهَا مُوسَى عَبْدُ الرَّبِّ: أَنْ تُحِبُّوا الرَّبَّ إِلهَكُمْ، وَتَسِيرُوا فِي كُلِّ طُرُقِهِ، وَتَحْفَظُوا وَصَايَاهُ، وَتَلْصَقُوا بِهِ وَتَعْبُدُوهُ بِكُلِّ قَلْبِكُمْ وَبِكُلِّ نَفْسِكُمْ».
سفر الملوك الثاني 14: 6
وَلكِنَّهُ لَمْ يَقْتُلْ أَبْنَاءَ الْقَاتِلِينَ حَسَبَ مَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ فِي سِفْرِ شَرِيعَةِ مُوسَى، حَيْثُ أَمَرَ الرَّبُّ قَائِلاً: «لاَ يُقْتَلُ الآبَاءُ مِنْ أَجْلِ الْبَنِينَ، وَالْبَنُونَ لاَ يُقْتَلُونَ مِنْ أَجْلِ الآبَاءِ. إِنَّمَا كُلُّ إِنْسَانٍ يُقْتَلُ بِخَطِيَّتِهِ».
سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني 25: 4
وَأَمَّا بَنُوهُمْ فَلَمْ يَقْتُلْهُمْ، بَلْ كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ فِي الشَّرِيعَةِ فِي سِفْرِ مُوسَى حَيْثُ أَمَرَ الرَّبُّ قَائِلاً: «لاَ تَمُوتُ الآبَاءُ لأَجْلِ الْبَنِينَ، وَلاَ الْبَنُونَ يَمُوتُونَ لأَجْلِ الآبَاءِ، بَلْ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ يَمُوتُ لأَجْلِ خَطِيَّتِهِ».
سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني 34: 14
وَعِنْدَ إِخْرَاجِهِمِ الْفِضَّةَ الْمُدْخَلَةَ إِلَى بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ، وَجَدَ حِلْقِيَا الْكَاهِنُ سِفْرَ شَرِيعَةِ الرَّبِّ بِيَدِ مُوسَى.
سفر نحميا 8: 1
اجْتَمَعَ كُلُّ الشَّعْبِ كَرَجُل وَاحِدٍ إِلَى السَّاحَةِ الَّتِي أَمَامَ بَابِ الْمَاءِ وَقَالُوا لِعَزْرَا الْكَاتِبِ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ بِسِفْرِ شَرِيعَةِ مُوسَى الَّتِي أَمَرَ بِهَا الرَّبُّ إِسْرَائِيلَ.
========================================
والعـهد الجديد 
إنجيل متى 19: 7
قَالُوا لَهُ: «فَلِمَاذَا أَوْصَى مُوسَى أَنْ يُعْطَى كِتَابُ طَلاَق فَتُطَلَّقُ؟»
إنجيل متى 22: 24
قَائِلِينَ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ، قَالَ مُوسَى: إِنْ مَاتَ أَحَدٌ وَلَيْسَ لَهُ أَوْلاَدٌ، يَتَزَوَّجْ أَخُوهُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ وَيُقِمْ نَسْلاً لأَخِيهِ.
إنجيل مرقس 7: 10
لأَنَّ مُوسَى قَالَ: أَكْرِمْ أَبَاكَ وَأُمَّكَ، وَمَنْ يَشْتِمُ أَبًا أَوْ أُمًّا فَلْيَمُتْ مَوْتًا.
إنجيل مرقس 12: 19
«يَا مُعَلِّمُ، كَتَبَ لَنَا مُوسَى: إِنْ مَاتَ لأَحَدٍ أَخٌ، وَتَرَكَ امْرَأَةً وَلَمْ يُخَلِّفْ أَوْلاَدًا، أَنْ يَأْخُذَ أَخُوهُ امْرَأَتَهُ، وَيُقِيمَ نَسْلاً لأَخِيهِ.
إنجيل لوقا 20: 28
قَائِلِيِنَ: «يَامُعَلِّمُ، كَتَبَ لَنَا مُوسَى: إِنْ مَاتَ لأَحَدٍ أَخٌ وَلَهُ امْرَأَةٌ، وَمَاتَ بِغَيْرِ وَلَدٍ، يَأْخُذُ أَخُوهُ الْمَرْأَةَ وَيُقِيمُ نَسْلاً لأَخِيهِ.
إنجيل لوقا 24: 27
ثُمَّ ابْتَدَأَ مِنْ مُوسَى وَمِنْ جَمِيعِ الأَنْبِيَاءِ يُفَسِّرُ لَهُمَا الأُمُورَ الْمُخْتَصَّةَ بِهِ فِي جَمِيعِ الْكُتُبِ.
إنجيل لوقا 24: 44
وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «هذَا هُوَ الْكَلاَمُ الَّذِي كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهِ وَأَنَا بَعْدُ مَعَكُمْ: أَنَّهُ لاَ بُدَّ أَنْ يَتِمَّ جَمِيعُ مَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ عَنِّي فِي نَامُوسِ مُوسَى وَالأَنْبِيَاءِ وَالْمَزَامِيرِ».
إنجيل يوحنا 1: 17
لأَنَّ النَّامُوسَ بِمُوسَى أُعْطِيَ، أَمَّا النِّعْمَةُ وَالْحَقُّ فَبِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ صَارَا.
إنجيل يوحنا 1: 45
فِيلُبُّسُ وَجَدَ نَثَنَائِيلَ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «وَجَدْنَا الَّذِي كَتَبَ عَنْهُ مُوسَى فِي النَّامُوسِ وَالأَنْبِيَاءُ يَسُوعَ ابْنَ يُوسُفَ الَّذِي مِنَ النَّاصِرَةِ».
إنجيل يوحنا 5: 46
لأَنَّكُمْ لَوْ كُنْتُمْ تُصَدِّقُونَ مُوسَى لَكُنْتُمْ تُصَدِّقُونَنِي، لأَنَّهُ هُوَ كَتَبَ عَنِّي.
إنجيل يوحنا 7: 19
أَلَيْسَ مُوسَى قَدْ أَعْطَاكُمُ النَّامُوسَ؟ وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ مِنْكُمْ يَعْمَلُ النَّامُوسَ! لِمَاذَا تَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ تَقْتُلُونِي؟»
إنجيل يوحنا 8: 5
وَمُوسَى فِي النَّامُوسِ أَوْصَانَا أَنَّ مِثْلَ هذِهِ تُرْجَمُ. فَمَاذَا تَقُولُ أَنْتَ؟»
سفر أعمال الرسل 13: 39
وَبِهذَا يَتَبَرَّرُ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ مِنْ كُلِّ مَا لَمْ تَقْدِرُوا أَنْ تَتَبَرَّرُوا مِنْهُ بِنَامُوسِ مُوسَى.
سفر أعمال الرسل 15: 5
وَلكِنْ قَامَ أُنَاسٌ مِنَ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا قَدْ آمَنُوا مِنْ مَذْهَبِ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ، وَقَالُوا: «إِنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُخْتَنُوا، وَيُوصَوْا بِأَنْ يَحْفَظُوا نَامُوسَ مُوسَى».
رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 10: 5
لأَنَّ مُوسَى يَكْتُبُ فِي الْبِرِّ الَّذِي بِالنَّامُوسِ: «إِنَّ الإِنْسَانَ الَّذِي يَفْعَلُهَا سَيَحْيَا بِهَا».
رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 9: 9
فَإِنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ فِي نَامُوسِ مُوسَى: «لاَ تَكُمَّ ثَوْرًا دَارِسًا». أَلَعَلَّ اللهَ تُهِمُّهُ الثِّيرَانُ؟​ 
وهذا ما اكده القمص عبد المسيح بسيط
في كتابه 
هل يمكن تحريف الكتاب المقدس؟
(1) فكتب موسى التوراة: بناء على أمر الله: 
+ " فقال الرب لموسى اكتب هذا تذكارا في الكتاب " (خر14: 17). 
+" وقال الرب لموسى اكتب لنفسك هذه الكلمات " (خر27: 34).
+ " فكتب موسى جميع أقوال الرب " (خر4: 24). 
+ " وكتب موسى مخارجهم برحلاتهم حسب قول الرب " (عد2: 33). 
+ " وكتب موسى هذه التوراة وسلمها للكهنة ... فعندما كمل موسى كتابة كلمات هذه التوراة في كتاب إلى تمامها أمر موسى اللاويين حاملي تابوت عهد الرب قائلا. خذوا كتاب التوراة هذا وضعوه بجانب تابوت عهد الرب إلهكم ليكون هناك شاهدا عليكم " (تث9: 31و24).
ويشير موسى النبي دائما للمكتوب في التوراة ب " المكتوب في سفر الشريعة " (تث10: 30) , " سفر الناموس هذا " (تث61: 28) و " المكتوبة في هذا السفر " (58: 28؛27: 29) و " كتاب التوراة هذا " (تث26: 31).​ 
وايــــــــضا
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]فعندما كتب موسى النبي التوراة (الأسفار الخمسة) سلمها للكهنة واللاويين الذين وضعوها إلى جوار تابوت العهد (تث26:31) في خيمة​**​ 
- -
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]الاجتماع ، وكان يقوم بتطبيقها ويحفظ ما جاء بها هارون وبنوه (خر1:28) ، ومعهم بقية الكهنة وقادة المجموعات الذين عينهم موسى النبي رؤساء ألوف ورؤساء مئات ورؤساء خماسين ورؤساء عشرات ليقضوا للشعب كل حين (خر18) ، والسبعون شيخاً الذين أختارهم الله ليقضوا للشعب ويساعدوا موسى والذين حل عليهم روح الرب " فلما حلّ عليهم الروح تنبأوا " (عد25:11) ، وذلك إلى جانب يشوع بن نون تلميذ موسى النبي وخادمه الذي تتلمذ على يديه وكان موسى يكتب التوراة ويضعها في مسامعه حسب وصية الله " فقال الرب لموسى اكتب هذا تذكارا في الكتاب وضعه في مسامع يشوع " (خر14:17) والذي كلمه الله بعد أن تسلم قيادة الشعب من موسى النبي[/FONT]
.​ 

[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]وكانت التوراة في أيام موسى ويشوع وبعد ذلك تقرأ أمام الشعب كل سبع سنوات في عيد المظال (تث31). وكان على جميع الشعب بجميع أفراده أن يتعلم ويحفظ التوراة كل كلمة فيها[/FONT]
.​ 

[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]يقول المؤرخ والكاهن اليهودي يوسيفوس المعاصر لتلاميذ المسيح (سنة 36 - 100م) كانت " هذه النواميس محفورة في أرواحهم ومحفوظة في ذاكرتهم وكان للنواميس أيضاً سلطان أعظم بينهم وهذا ما نعرفه مما كان عليهم أن يكابدوه إذ كسروها[/FONT]
----------------------------------------------------------
ثانيا :
الادله الخارجيه :​ 
1- التقاليد اليهودية​ 

يكتب فايفر: «لا يوجد سبب يدفعنا للشك في أن أسفار موسى الخمسة كانت تُعتبر الإعلان الإلهي لموسى عندما أقرت قانونيتها حوالي 400ق.م. (Pfeiffer, IOT, 133) ​ 


2- التلمود ​


وهو التفسير اليهودي للناموس (التوراة) ويرجع تاريخه إلى حوالي 200 ق.م، والمشنا وهو تفسير الربيين وتشريعات يرجع تاريخها إلى حوالي 100 ق.م، وكليهما ينسب التوراة لموسى. ​ 

3- وبالمثل فيلو
وُلد الفيلسوف اللاهوتي اليهودي فيلو حوالي 20م، وكان يقتني الكتب الموسوية، قال: «ولكنني سوف... أحكي قصة موسى كما درستها من كلا من الكتب المقدس، والآثار الرائعة عن حكمته التي تركها وراءه، ومن بعض شيوخ الأمة». (Philo, WP, 249) ​

4- يوسيفوس
يكتب في كتابه: «ضد أبيون» (8: 11): «لأنه ليس عندنا كمية لا حصر لها من الكتب، حتى نختلف عن بعضنا البعض ونتناقض مع بعضنا البعض (كما يفعل اليونانيون)، ولكن هناك 22 كتاباً (وهي أسفارنا الـ 39) التي نعتقد تماماً أنها مقدسة، ومنهم خمسة كتب تنسب إلى موسى، التي تحتوي الناموس والتقليد الذي حكى عن قصة أصل الجنس البشري وحتى وفاة موسى. (Josephus, WFJ, 609) ​ 



التقليد المسيحي الأول أ- چونيليوس ​

وهو موظف إمبراطوري في بلاط چوستنيان الأول، الإمبراطور البيزنطي 527- 565 م، الذي كان يملك أسفار موسى الخمسة كما نرى من الحديث بينه وبين واحد من تلاميذه، سُجل بخصوص الذين كتبوا الكتب المقدسة: ​ 
التلميذ: كيف تعرف من هم الذين كتبوا الكتب المقدسة؟ 
المعلم: بثلاث طرق. إما من عناوينها ومقدماتها.. أو من عناوينها فقط... أو من تقليد القدماء، كما يُعتقد أن موسى قد كتب الخمسة أسفار الأولى، ولم يكتب هو نفسه قائلاً: «تكلم لي الرب». ولكن آخرين قالوا: «تكلم الرب لموسى» (Gray, OTCm, 44- 45). 
2- ليونتيس البيزنطي
وهو من القرن 6م كتب: ​ 
«أما عن هذه الكتب الخمسة، فإنها كلها تحمل شهادة أنها من عمل موسى». (Gray, OTCM, 45) 
3- آباء آخرون للكنيسة
ينسبون الأسفار الخمسة الأولى إلى موسى في قوائمهم عن لائحة الأسفار القانونية في العهد القديم: ​ 
1. مليتو أسقف سادي (175م). 
2. كيرلس الأورشليمي (348 - 386م). 
3. هيلاري (366م). 
4. روفينوس (410م). 


5- اغسطين (430م). 4(ج) أسفار التوراة تنسب إلى موسى أيضاً في القوائم القانونية التالية الخاصة بآباء الكنيسة. ​

هل تكفي هذه الادله لاثبات ان موسي هو كاتب الاسفار الخمسه الاولي من الكتاب المقدس​ 
يتبع..........​
*[/FONT]


----------



## The Dragon Christian (23 يناير 2011)

> أسفار موسى الخمسة والمنسوبة زرواً لموسى عليه الصلاة والسلام فلا يوجد دليل أبداً أو بمعني أصح إعلان من موسى نفسه أنه هو من كتب هذه الأسفار حتى أننا نقرأ بأن صيغة كلمات موسى لا يمكن أن تصدر من موسى نفسه ونأخذ على سبيل المثال :
> ( وقال الرب لموسى) سفر اللاويين 4/1
> (وقال الرب لموسى) العدد 3/5
> (وهذه هي البركة التي بارك بها موسى ) التثنية 33/1
> الكثير من النصوص الموجودة في هذه الأسفار والتي لا يمكن بحال من الأحوال أن تُنسب لموسى عليه السلام ​



كان موسي النبي يتكلم عن نفسه احيانا بصيغه الغائب لا ينفي انه كاتبها وكثيرا ما يحدث لاي كاتب ويقول ان موسي النب استعمل الطريقتين وهذا من اساليب التعبير فاذا رايناه في 
*وكتب موسى هذه التوراة وسلمها للكهنة بني لاوي حاملي تابوت عهد الرب، ولجميع شيوخ إسرائيل ( تث 31 : 9 )*
*ونجده في *
*قال لهم: وجهوا قلوبكم إلى جميع الكلمات التي أنا أشهد عليكم بها اليوم، لكي توصوا بها أولادكم، ليحرصوا أن يعملوا بجميع كلمات هذه التوراة ( تث 31 : 46 ).*
*وكثيرا من الملوك والكُتاب والمؤرخون يستعملون ضمير الغائب عند ذكر اسمائهم*
*في (مت 9 : 9 )(( و فيما يسوع مجتاز من هناك راى انسانا جالسا عند مكان الجباية اسمه متى فقال له اتبعني فقام و تبعه )) يتحدث القديس متي عن نفسه بصيغه الغائب*
*وفي( 2 كو 12 : 2 - 4 )*
*اعرف انسانا في المسيح قبل اربع عشرة سنة افي الجسد لست اعلم ام خارج الجسد لست اعلم الله يعلم اختطف هذا الى السماء الثالثة و اعرف هذا الانسان افي الجسد ام خارج الجسد لست اعلم الله يعلم , انه اختطف الى الفردوس و سمع كلمات لا ينطق بها و لا يسوغ لانسان ان يتكلم بها ))*
*ايضا القديس بولس يتحدث عن نفسه بصيغه الغائب*
*------------------------------------------*​ 
حقيقة أن موسى النبي تكلم واستخدم ضمير وصيغة المتكلم عشرات المرات في أسفار الخروج واللاويين والعدد والتثنية. أما استخدام ضمير الغائب فلا يدل على أن الكاتب غير موسى، فقد كانت عادة المؤرخين والكتاب العظماء الكلام عن أنفسهم بضمير وصيغة الغائب، وهذه حقيقة أدبية مسلم بها، وكان هذا الأسلوب شائعا في الكتابة المصرية في عصر موسى النبي فكان الملوك يحيون ذكرى انتصاراتهم بنقشها على حوائط المعابد وكانوا يستخدمون ضمير الغائب أحيانا وضمير المتكلم في أحيان أخرى. فقد كتبت لوحة الكرنك الإحصائية وحوليات تحتمس الثالث التي نشرت في كتاب "سجلات الماضي " ج 19: 2-18 وكذلك نقش بيانكى ميرامون في نفس الكتاب (ص 81-104) بضمير وصيغة الغائب. وفي نقش تحتمس الثالث الطويل في كتاب " سجلات الماضى " ج 35: 2-58 يتكلم بضمير الغائب والمتكلم وكذلك في حوليات رمسيس الثالث (23: 6-70) يتغير الضمير في 34،50،52،59،69. وكانت النقوش التي وضعها الأفراد في قبورهم تبدأ بضمير الغائب. وكتب زينوفون وقيصر تواريخهم التي كانوا هم أنفسهم أبطالها بضمير الغائب، وتكلموا عن أنفسهم دائما بضمير الغائب. وكذلك نبوخذ نصر ملك بابل كان يخطب شعبه ويتكلم عن نفسه بضمير الغائب " نبوخذ نصر ملك بابل راعى الشعوب...". لقد كان من غير الطبيعي أن يكتب أحد التاريخ بضمير المتكلم.​
============



> خامساً: دليل قاطع على أن سفر التكوين كتب بعد موسى باكثر من ثلاث قرون
> ( وهؤلاء هم الملوك الذين ملكوا في أرض أدوم قبلما ملك ملك لبني إسرائيل. ) التكوين 36/31
> ولا يمكن أن تكون هذا النص من كلام موسى، لأنها تدل على أن كاتبها عاش في زمان قام فيه ملك على بني إسرائيل. وأول ملوكهم شاول كان بعد موسى بنحو 356 سنة . ولا يمكن أن تكون نبوءة مستقبليه لان صيغة الكلام كله بالماضي وأسلوبها سرد تاريخي حادث بالفعل وقد قال الدكتور أدم كلارك إن تكوين (36/ 31:39) مؤخوذ من
> سفرالأخبار الأولى (1/50:43) وانها كانت مكتوبة على الحاشية، فظن الناقل أنها جزء من الأصل.​



يُرد علي ذلك بأن الكاتب موسى النبي الذي وإن كان لم يعاصر عهد الملوك لكنه وهو يتحدث عن وجود ملوك لأدوم أدرك أنه سيتحقق وعد الله ويُقام ملوك لبني إسرائيل إذ قيل لإبراهيم: "وملوك منك يخرجون" (تك 17: 6)، كما نال يعقوب ذات الوعد (تك 35: 11)، وتنبأ عن قيامهم في بركته لابنه يهوذا (تك 49: 10)، وتنبأ بلعام في عصر موسى عن قيامهم (عد 24: 7). كان في ذهن موسى النبي قيام ملوك إسرائيليين لذا قدم وصايا خاصة باختيارهم وسماتهم (تث 17: 14-20). وكأن موسى النبي في عبارته السابقة (تك 36: 31) يعلن أنه وإن كان لأدوم ثمانية ملوك لكن الله سيقيم لشعبه المختار ملوكًا بالرغم من عدم تحقق الوعد حتى تلك اللحظات
----------------
ومن كتاب شبهات وهميه للقس منيس عبد النور
هذه الآية من أقوال الله لموسى النبي، وليست من سفر الأخبار. والدليل على ذلك أن موسى ذكر في تكوين 17: 6 قول الله لإبراهيم: «وأُثمرك كثيراً جداً وأجعلك أمماً، وملوكٌ منك يخرجون». وقال الله لإبراهيم في آية 16 عن سارة: «تكون أمماً، وملوكُ شعوبٍ منها يكونون». وقال الله ليعقوب في تكوين 35: 11 «أنا الله القدير. أَثمر واكثُرْ. أمة وجماعة أمم تكون منك، وملوكٌ سيخرجون من صُلْبك». فموسى النبي هو الذي ذكر هذه المواعيد الصادقة، وبالنتيجة كان عارفاً أن الله وعد إبراهيم أن سيكون من نسله ملوك بني إسرائيل قبل أن يقوم ملك منهم. وكان النبي متأكداً أنه سيقوم من بني إسرائيل ملوك في المستقبل، لأنه كان يؤمن بتحقيق مواعيد الله لإبراهيم. أما قول المفسر آدم كلارك فهو اجتهاد من عنده، ولو قارن آدم كلارك أقوال الله ببعضها لما أخطأ.
-------------------------
وقد فات هؤلاء النقاد أن الله سبق أن وعد إبراهيم بقوله " وملوك منك يخرجون " (تك6: 17)، وقال عن سارة " أباركها فتكون أمما وملوك وشعوب منها يكونون " (تك16: 17)، وقال الله ليعقوب أيضا " وملوك سيخرجون من صُلبك " (تك11: 35). وقد سجل موسى النبي هذه الوعود بنفسه في سفر التكوين وكان عارفا أن الله سيقيم ملوكا لبنى إسرائيل، وهو الذي كتب بنفسه الوصية الخاصة باختيار ملوك بنى إسرائيل " ومتى أتيت إلى الأرض التي يعطيك الرب إلهك وامتلكتها وسكنت فيها. فإن قلت أجعل على ملكا كجميع الأمم الذين حوالي. فأنت تجعل عليك ملكا الذي يختاره الرب إلهك من وسط أخوتك تجعل عليك ملكا " (تث14: 17،15). لقد كان موسى يعرف ويثق أن الوعد سيتحقق، فقد تحققت كل الوعود التي وعد بها الله، وكان يعرف أنه سيكون هناك ملكا على شعبه يوما ما، وعندما كتب الآية التي يحتج بها النقاد كان يقصد، أن الوعد قد تحقق لجزء من أبناء إبراهيم وهم الآدوميون، نسل عيسو بن إبراهيم، وصار لهم ملكا قبل أن يتحقق الوعد، أيضا، لبنى يعقوب " قبلما ملك ملك لبنى إسرائيل".​

ويعلق معاذ عليان علي ذلك فيقول​


> كما برر بذلك الدكتور منيس عبد النور في كتابه شبهات وهمية حول الكتاب المقدس وأيضاً برر بشبه ذلك القمص أنطونيوس فكري في تفسيره لسفر التكوين صفحة 266,267​


طب بما انك تري انهما بررا هذا الكلام لماذا لم تعلق علي كلامهما​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (23 يناير 2011)

> فلا يوجد دليل أن كاتب الخمس أسفار هو موسى ولا يوجد دليل من هو الكاتب ومما يؤكد أن الكاتب مجهول وليس هو موسى النبي أن في هذه الأسفار قصة وفاة موسى فكيف يكتب موسى قصة وفاته ومكان الدفن . !!
> وحتى أن البابا شنودة قد علق على هذا الأمر ولنقرأ ​
> 
> 
> ...



والادله علي هذا قويه مثل بعض الاعداد التي تؤكد تولي يشوع القياده وايضا كتابة الوحي ​ 
31: 7 فدعا موسى يشوع و قال له امام اعين جميع اسرائيل تشدد و تشجع لانك انت تدخل مع هذا الشعب الارض التي اقسم الرب لابائهم ان يعطيهم اياها و انت تقسمها لهم​

31: 14 و قال الرب لموسى هوذا ايامك قد قربت لكي تموت ادع يشوع و قفا في خيمة الاجتماع لكي اوصيه فانطلق موسى و يشوع و وقفا في خيمة الاجتماع​ 
31: 23 و اوصى يشوع بن نون و قال تشدد و تشجع لانك انت تدخل ببني اسرائيل الارض التي اقسمت لهم عنها و انا اكون معك​ 
32: 44 فاتى موسى و نطق بجميع كلمات هذا النشيد في مسامع الشعب هو و يشوع بن نون​ 
34: 9 و يشوع بن نون كان قد امتلا روح حكمة اذ وضع موسى عليه يديه فسمع له بنو اسرائيل و عملوا كما اوصى الرب موسى
الكل اجمع علي ان كاتب قصه موت موسي هو يشوع 
يقول جوس ماكداويل في كتابه برهان يتطلب قرار :
(جـ) قصة موت موسى في تثنية 34. ولكن من المعقول تماماً أن نفترض أن يشوع هو الذي أضاف هذه القصة، كما يُضاف نعي رجل بحروف كبيرة شاملاً عمله الأخير. (Archer SOTI, 244). ومن الجدير أن نلاحظ هنا أن الأحداث الأخرى الموجودة في هذا السفر تغطي كل حياة موسى، ولم تتجاوز تلك الحدود مطلقاً. (Manley, BL, 162) 
وايضا الدكتور منيس عبد النور في كتاب شبهات وهميه 
ألهم الروح القدس يشوع ليكتب السفر التالي لسفر التثنية، وهو سفر يشوع، وألهمه أن يدوِّن ختام سفر التثنية، فيكون تثنية 34 هو الأصحاح الأول من سفر يشوع، ولكنه نُقل من سفر يشوع وجُعل في آخر سفر التثنية على سبيل الإتمام. وهذا الرأي هو طبيعي إذا عرفنا أن التقاسيم والفواصل والأصحاحات جاءت بعد تدوين هذه الكتب بمدة طويلة، فإنه في تلك الأزمنة القديمة كانت عدّة كتب تتصل ببعضها في الكتابة بدون فواصل، فكان يمكن نقل أوّل كتاب إلى آخر الكتاب السابق، فيُعتبر مع تمادي الزمن خاتمة له.. وقال أحد المفسرين: «لا بد أن يشوع توجَّه مع موسى إلى الجبل، فكما أن إيليا وأليشع كانا يسيران ويتكلمان، وإذا مركبة من نار وخيل من نار فصلت بينهما، فصعد إيليا في العاصفة إلى السماء (2ملوك 2: 11) كذلك كان الحال مع موسى ويشوع، فإن يشوع كان ملازماً لموسى إلى أن أخذه الله منه، فسجّل يشوع قصة موت موسى».
وايضا قداسه البابا شنوده يقول :
موسى النبى كتب الأسفار الخمسة كلها ماعدا خبر وفاته طبعاً ( تث5:34_12) 0 فهذه الفقرة الأخيرة من سفر التثنية ، كتبها تلميذه و خليفته يشوع 0 و كان يمكن أن ترد فى أول سفر يشوع الذى بدأ بعبارة و كان بعد موت موسى عبد الرب 00 (يش1:1) 0 و لكن رؤى من الأفضل أن يكتب خبر موت موسى النبى و دفنه فى آخر الأسفار الخمسة ، استكمالاً لتاريخ تلك الفترة التى تشمل حياة موسى النبى و عمله ، و هو أشهر نبى فى تاريخ العهد القديم كله 0 
*أما كتابة موسى لكل أسفار التوراة فواضح 0 و الأدلة علية كثيرة من نصوص العهد القديم و العهد الجديد 0 و منها : *
*1- **الله أمر موسى بكتابة الشريعة و الأحداث : *
*أن الله كان يأمر موسى بكتابة الأحداث الجارية و بكتابة الشريعة : فمن ذلك ما حدث بعد هزيمة عماليق ، إذ ورد فى سفر الخروج** و قال الرب لموسى أكتب هذا تذكاراً فى الكتاب ، وضعه فى مسامع يسوع (خر4:17)0 *
*و بعدما أعطى الله الشريعة لموسى أمره بكتابتها و قال الرب لموسى أكتب لنفسك هذه الكلمات 0 لأننى بحسب هذه الكلمات قطعت عهداً معك و مع إسرائيل (خر7:34)0*
*2- **موسى نفذ أمر الله وكتب : *
*ورد فى سفر العدد عن تحركات بنى إسرائيل " وكتب موسى مخارجهم برحلاتهم بحسب قلول الرب " ( عد 33 : 2 ) *​ 
*وورد فى سفر التثنية عن كتابة الشريعة " وكتب موسى هذه التوراة ، وسلمها للكهنة بنى لاوى حاملى تابوت عهد الرب ولجميع شيوخ إسرائيل " ( تث 31 : 9 ) *
*وورد أيضا : **" فعندما كمل موسى كتابة كلمات هذه التوراة** فى كتاب إلى تمامها ، أمر موسى اللاويين حاملى تابوت عهد الرب قائلاً : خذوا كتاب التوراه هذا ، وضعوه بجانبتابوت عهد الرب " ( تث 31 : 24 **–** 26 ) 0 *
*3-شهد المسيح أن موسى كتب التوراه : لا*
*فى مناقشة السيد المسيح لليهود ، قال لهم : لأنكم لو كنتم تصدقون موسى لكنتم تصدقوننى ، لأنه هو كتل عنى ، فإن كنتم لستم تصدقون كتب ذاك ، فكيف تصدقون كلامى " ( يو 5 : 46 ) *
*وفى رده على الصدوقيين الذين ينكرون قيامة الأموات ، قال لهم : وأما من جهة الأموات أنهم يقومون ، أفما قرأتم فى كتاب موسى فى أمرالعليقة كيف كلمه الله قائلاً " أنا إله ابراهيم وإله اسحق ، وإله يعقوب " ( مر 12 : 26 ) *
*وفى مقابلته لتلميذى عمواس بعد قيامته ، يقول الكتاب : ثم إبتدأ من موسى ومن جميع الأنبياء يفسر لهما الأمور المختصة به فى جميع الكتب " ( يو 24 : 27 ) *
-----------------------------------------
ويكمل معاذ قائلا:​


> *طبعاً لا يوجد دليل على هذا الكلام فهو مجرد إستنتاج فقط ولا دليل عليه . ولكن لنا بعض الأسئلة سنعرضها مبسطة إن شاء الله *
> *أولاً : فنجد فى التثنية34/6(ولم يعرف إنسان قبره إلى هذا اليوم) من هنا يتبين استحالة ان يكون يشوع هو من أكمل السفر لانه لم يعرف احد قبر موسى لو كان يشوع لعرف عن طريق الوحي مكان موسي ولكن الذي أكمل السفر يكتب بلا وحي فكتب ما يعرف وترك غيره. *​



*يفسر القمص تادرس يعقوب :*
*دفنه الرب نفسه، ربما بواسطة ملائكته الذين قاموا بحفل رقاده ودفنه. اهتم الله بجثمان موسى، فإن موت الأبرار عزيز لديه. لم يدفنه مع آبائه، إنما في أرض موآب في موضع لا يعرفه إنسان. هكذا وإن كان الله يهتم حتى بجثماننا، إلا أنه ينبغي ألا ننشغل بالموضع الذي ندفن فيه.*
*كتب ريباريوس Riparius كاهن Aquitane للقديس جيروم بخصوص مقاومة فيجلانتيوس Vigilantuis الذي كان يحارب تكريم رفات القديسين والسهر في أعيادهم، متطلعًا إلى هذه الرفات كأشياء دنسة. وأجاب عليه القديس جيروم مقدمًا أمثلة كثيرة من العهدين عن تكريم أجساد الراقدين في الرب. جاء في رسالته: [إني أسأل فيجيلانتيوس: هل رفات بطرس وبولس دنسة؟ هل كان جسد موسى دنسًا، هذا الذي قيل عنه – حسب النص العبري الصحيح – أن الرب نفسه قد دفنه؟[2]].*
*قارن القديس جيروم[3] بين موت موسى وموت يشوع، موضحًا أنه في موت موسى النبي حدثت مناحة، أما في موت يشوع فلم يحدث ذلك (يش 24: 30). فإن كان موسى يرمز لليهود الذين تحت الناموس، فإن يشوع يرمز للمسيحيين تحت قيادة يسوع. خلال الناموس يحل البكاء كما بالليل، وبيسوع يحل السرور كما بالنهار (مز 30: 5).*
*قيل: "تولول موآب على نبو" (إش 15: 2). الجبل الذي صعد عليه موسى النبي لينظر من بعيد أرض الموعد فتتهلل نفسه، كان يمثل مركز دفاع للموآبيين. الموضع الذي تهلل فيه موسى ولول الموآبيون. ما يفرح قلب المؤمن يحطم نفس الجاحد عديم الإيمان.*
*vماذا يقول التاريخ عن هذا؟ إن موسى عبد يهوه مات إذ يهوه أصدر أمره، ولم يجد أحد قط قبره، عيناه لم تكلا، ووجهه لم يتجعد. من هذا نتعلم أنه عندما يكمل إنسان أعمالاً عظيمة كهذه يُحسب مستحقًا لاسم سامٍ كهذا، فيُدعى "عبد يهوه"، وذلك كالقول بأنه أفضل من كل الآخرين. فإنه لا يمكن لأحدٍ أن يخدم الله ما لم يصر أسمى من كل أحدٍ في العالم. هذا بالنسبة له هو نهاية الحياة الفاضلة، الغاية التي تتم بواسطة كلمة الله.*
*يتحدث التاريخ عن "موت"، موت محيي، لا يتبعه قبر، ولا يملأ مقبرة، أو يسبب كللاً للعينين أو شيخوخة للشخص.*
*ماذا إذن نتعلم مما قيل؟ أن يكون لنا هدف واحد في الحياة، أن ندعى خدام الله بالحياة التي نعيشها. عندما تهزم كل الأعداء (المصريين، عماليق، الأدوميين، والمديانيين)، وتعبر المياه، وتستنير بالسحابة، وتتمتع بالعذوبة بالخشبة، تشرب من الصخرة، وتذوق الطعام الذي من فوق، وتصعد الجبل خلال الطهارة والقداسة، وعندما تبلغ ذلك، وعندما تنال تعاليم خاصة بالسرّ الإلهي بصوت الأبواق، وتقترب إلى الله بإيمانكم في الظلمة التي لا تُخترق، وهناك تتعلم أسرار خيمة الاجتماع وكرامة الكهنوت. وعندما تكونالمثالتنحت في قلبك التعاليم الإلهية التي تسلمتها من الله، وعندما تحطم التمثال الذهبي (أي عندما تنزع من حياتك شهوة الطمع)؛ وعندما ترتفع إلى العلويات حتى أنك تظهر أنك تصد سحر بلعام (تفهم السحر الخدّاع الماكر للحياة، الذي به ينسحب الناس ببعض فلسفات شيشرون فيتحولون كما إلى حيوانات غير عاقلة ويتخلون عن طبيعتهم اللائقة بهم)؛ وعندما تبلغ كل هذه الأمور، وتزهر عصا الكهنوت فيك، فلا تسحب أية رطوبة من الأرض، بل يكون لها قوتها الفريدة للإثمار. (أي اللوز الذي في البداية يكون طعمه مُرًّا وخشنًا لكنه يحوي في الداخل ما هو حلو وصالح للأكل، عندما تحطم كل ما يضاد ما يليق بك كما ابتلعت الأرض داثان، واحترق قورح بالنار، عندئذ تقترب من الهدف. أقصد الهدف الذي من أجله تصنع كل الأمور[4].*
*القديس غريغوريوس أسقف نيصص*​

*-------------*
*يكمل معاذ ,,,,*​


> *ثانياً : لو أننا نظرنا إلي أول سفر يشوع سنتأكد أنه بداية كلام الرب مع يشوع*
> *(وكان بعد موت موسى عبد الرب أن الرب قال ليشوع بن نون خادم موسى- موسى عبدي قد مات. فالآن قم اعبر هذا الأردن أنت وكل هذا الشعب إلى الأرض التي أنا معطيها لبني إسرائيل.) يشوع (1/1-2) . *​


*واضح ان استاذ معاذ لم يلاحظ حرف ( الواو )*
*يبدا سفر يشوع بحرف الواو الذي يدل علي انه يكمل كتابته *​


> *ثالثاً : يشوع في هذا السفر يؤكد لنا أنه لم يكمل السفر فلنقرأ*
> *(ويشوع بن نون كان قد امتلأ روح حكمة إذ وضع موسى عليه يديه فسمع له بنو إسرائيل وعملوا كما أوصى الرب موسى. ) التثنية 34/9*
> *لو كان يشوع هو من كتب هذا الكلام ما كان يتكلم عن نفسه بصفة الغائب هكذا ولو كان هو حقاً من كتب هذا الكلام لقال ( وقد امتلأت روح الحكمة . . . )*​


*وضحنا في لاعلي عن صيغه الغائب*
*======================*
*ويكمل معاذ قائلا :*​


> *رابعاً : نري أيضاً أن التوراة التى بين أيدينا الآن ليست هى أسفار موسي عليه السلام*
> *(وكتب موسى هذه التوراة وسلمها للكهنة بني لاوي حاملي تابوت عهد الرب ولجميع شيوخ إسرائيل... )التثنبة (31/9)(13) فهل موسى كتب انه أنهى كتابة التوراة واورد هذا النص كجزء منها بعد أن انتهى من الكتابة أم أن هذا ناقل للوقعة وما الدليل على ذلك؟ فضلاً علي أنه هناك ثلاث إصحاحات كاملة مكتوبة بعد أن سلمت التوراة لكهنة بنو لاوى فمن كتبها وهل هو كاتب كل السفر وحكي ما سمع عن موسي .*​


*هذه هي المره الاولي التي سلم فيها التوراه كامله حتي الاصحح 31 من تثنية *
*ثم قال الرب لموسي ان يكتب جزء اخر *
*سفر التثنية 31: 19*
*وكتب موسي النشيد وسلمه الي واكمل التوراه *
*سفر التثنية 31: *
*22 فَكَتَبَ مُوسَى هذَا النَّشِيدَ فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ وَعَلَّمَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ إِيَّاهُ.*
*23 وَأَوْصَى يَشُوعَ بْنَ نُونَ وَقَالَ: «تَشَدَّدْ وَتَشَجَّعْ، لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ تَدْخُلُ بِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ الأَرْضَ الَّتِي أَقْسَمْتُ لَهُمْ عَنْهَا، وَأَنَا أَكُونُ مَعَكَ».*
*24 فَعِنْدَمَا كَمَّلَ مُوسَى كِتَابَةَ كَلِمَاتِ هذِهِ التَّوْرَاةِ فِي كِتَابٍ إِلَى تَمَامِهَا،*
*25 أَمَرَ مُوسَى اللاَّوِيِّينَ حَامِلِي تَابُوتِ عَهْدِ الرَّبِّ قَائِلاً:*
*26 «خُذُوا كِتَابَ التَّوْرَاةِ هذَا وَضَعُوهُ بِجَانِبِ تَابُوتِ عَهْدِ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكُمْ، لِيَكُونَ هُنَاكَ شَاهِدًا عَلَيْكُمْ.*​

*فنلاحظ انه يقول انه سلم السفر في الاصحح 31 بما فيه من النشيد وبركه ونص النشيد في الاصحح 32 ونص البركه في 33 اذا تسليم السفر في 31 ليس دليل ان ما بعد ذلك لم يكتبه موسي بل ونص النشيد الذي كتبه موسي هو في الاصحح 32 الذي قراه في مسامع كل الجماعه وهذا تاكيد انه ما كتب الي النهايه كتبه موسي النبي *
=============================​بعض اقوال الاباء 
العلامه اوريجانوس​*Was it because he foretold that after his death he would rise again? ”Now this question, like the others, can be retorted upon Moses. For we might say to the Jew “By what, then, were you induced (to become the follower of Moses)? Was it because he put on record the following statement about his own death: ‘And Moses, the servant of the **Lord** died there, in the land of Moab, *
ويتسائل من الذي كتب عن موت موسي ويذكر ان موسي هو الذي تكلم عن موته بنفسه وهذا دليل علي علاقته لان الرب دفنه بنفسه 
ويقوله ايضا الراباي ميير​Rabbi Meir, we must say that] The Holy One, blessed is He, dictated this [i.e., the verse “And Moses… died there”], and Moses wrote it in tears. — [B.B. 15b, Sifrei 33:34]
يقول الراباي ميير 
المقدس ( يهوه ) المبارك اعلن ذلك لموسي ( هذا العدد ) وموسي ( مات هناك )وكتبه موسي بدموع ​ 
ونفس المعني كرره رشبا ​[FONT=Trebuchet MS, serif]I always understood that to mean 'with tears in his eyes,' a poignant observation of what it would be like to write one's own death notice or obituary in the newspaper, but the Rashba suggests: the rest of the Torah Moses wrote in ink; these last seven verses he wrote in (literally) 'tears.'
موسي كتب التوراه كلها بالحبر ماعدا اخر سبعة اعداد كتبها بدموعه بالحقيقه ​بكل تأكيد كان موسى مؤهلاً لكتابة الأسفار الخمسة
لقد تربى في بيت فرعون، وكان كما قال اسطفانوس، تهذّب بكل حكمة المصريين (أعمال 7: 22). الكل الآن يتفقون على أن هذا التعليم والتهذيب كان يشمل القدرة على الكتابة. 

كان موسى لديه المعلومات اللازمة لهذا المشروع. ومن المحتمل أن السجلات التي كانت موجودة قبل التاريخ الموسوي، وكانت في حوزة العبرانيين فإنها بكل تأكيد كانت مُتاحة لموسى، بطل شعبه. لو أنها حُفظت في السجلات المصرية من عصر يوسف، فإنها تكون مُتاحة لموسى أثناء شبابه المبكر. 
أيضاً موسى كان لديه الوقت ليسجل هذا التاريخ. فقد قضى أربعين عاماً في مصر وأربعين عاماً في مديان، وكان هناك وفرة من الوقت في هاتين الفترين لكي يكتب سفر التكوين. (Raven, OTI, 93, 94) 
أن موسى كان متفوقاً ومستعداً لتأليف عمل مثل الأسفار الخمسة نراها في المؤهلات التالية: 
_*(أ) التعليم:*_ لقد تدرَّب موسى في المدارس المتطورة جداً في البلاط الملكي المصري. وبدون شك أن هذا كان يشمل معرفة الكتابة، لأنه حتى أدوات زينة المرأة قد وُصفت في ذلك الوقت. 
*(ب) التقاليد:* بدون شك أنه تعّرف على تقاليد التاريخ العبري القديم وعلاقة العبرانيين مع الله. 
*(جـ) المعرفة الجغرافية*: كان موسى عنده معرفة كاملة بمناخ وجغرافية مصر وسيناء كما ظهر في أسفار التوراة الخمسة. 
*(د) الباعث أو المحرك:* كمُنشيء لأمة إسرائيل، فقد كان لديه أكثر من دافع كاف أن يعطي الأمة أساسات أخلاقية ودينية. 
*(هـ) الوقت:* إن أربعين سنة من التجول في برية سيناء أمدته بفرصة كافية لكي يكتب هذا العمل. 
في الوقت الذي فيه كان العبيد غير المتعلمين الذين يعملون في مناجم الفيروز المصرية يكتبون سجلاتهم على حوائط النفق، فليس من المعقول أن رجلاً له خلفيات موسى يفشل في تسجيل تفاصيل تاريخ واحد من أهم العصور. إن _كيرت سيث_ وهو واحد من أعظم علماء تاريخ مصر القديمة، في محاولته للبحث عن الشخصيات البارزة التي اسهمت في تطور آداب الحضارة السامية القديمة يذكر موسى من بين هذه الشخصيات. (Martin, SCAP. 23). 

*المراجـــــــــــــــع :*
*1- الكتاب المقدس .*
*2- شبهات وهميه حول الكتاب المقدس الدكتور منيس عبد النور .*
*3- برهان جديد يتطلب قرار چـوش ماكـدويل .*
*4- محاضرات في العهد القديم الدكتوره نجوي غزالي .*
*5- تفسير التثنيه للقمص تادرس يعقوب.*
*6- هل يمكن تحريف الكتاب المقدس للقمص عبد الميسح بسيط .*
*7- موسى النبى هل هو كاتب التوراة القمص عبد المسيح بسيط .*
*8- من الذي كتب اصحاح 34 من سفر التثنية ؟ للدكتور Holy_Bible_1.*​​​​​​9- سنوات مع اسئله الناس 10 لقداسه البابا شنوده الثالث.​[/FONT]


----------



## The Dragon Christian (23 يناير 2011)

*3- الرد للاستاذ سرجيوس*

يمكن الرد عالشبهة من عدة اتجاهات سوف نذكرة اليكم

1\التاريخ يشهد بان موسى النبى هو كاتب التوارة

2\العهد القديم يشهد بذلك وبالاخص اسفار موسى

3\العهد الجديد يشهد بان موسى هو كاتب التوارة

4\اليهود والمسيحين يشهدون بان موسى هو كاتب التوارة

5\السيد المسيح يشهد بذلك

6\الانبياء والرسل يقولون بذلك

7\شهادة الاباء من القرون الاولى واباء الكنييسة المعاصرين

8\القران يقول ان التوراة نزلت على موسى


1\\شهادة التاريخ بان موسى هو كاتب التوراة
القمص تادرس يعقوب
5. النقد التقليدي – التاريخي: The Tradits - Historical Criticism
مع بداية القرن العشرين ظهر اتجاه قوي بضرورة العودة إلى الفكر التقليدي الأصيل: أن الكاتب هو موسى النبي نفسه، وإن كانت بعض العبارات القليلة قد أضيفت بعده مثل قصة موته.
تأسست هذه النظرية في إسكندنافيه في مدرسةUppsala يمثلها 1. Engell عام 1945 الذي نادي بأنه من الخطأ التطلع إلى وجود وثائق متوازية معًا عند وضع هذه الأسفار، خاصة أنه لا أثر لهذه الوثائق.
الرد علي اعتراضات النقاد :
إن كانت الدراسات السابق الإشارة إليها تقوم علي أساس عقلي بحت بعيد كل البعد عن الجانب الإيماني وعن مفهوم الوحي الإلهي، فإنني إذ قدمت لها عرضًا سريعًا أقدم حجج المعترضين علي كون موسى هو واضع هذه الأسفار ورد الدارسين عليها.
الاعتراض الأول :
رأينا أن العامل الرئيسي لظهور هذه النظريات هو ذكر اسم الجلالة بألقاب كثيرة، خاصة اللقبين "ألوهيم ويهوه" مما جعل النقاد ينادون بوجود أكثر من مصدر لهذه الأسفار.
الـرد :
لو أن الكاتب مجرد منقح لأكثر من مصدر فإنه لم يكن يصعب عليه في التنقيح أستخدم لقب آخر لله، وأن أعطيته لقبًا آخر فلا يكون بكثرة ولا في نفس الموضع. ففي قصة الخليقة (تك1: 1؛ 2: 4) يُلقب الله بألوهيم، وفي تكملة القصة (تك 2: 4-25) يستخدم لقب يهوه. وهكذا أيضًا في قصة الطوفان (تك 6: 5؛ 9: 19) يستخدم أحيانًا ألوهيم وأحيانًا يهوه... مما يؤكد أن الوحي أراد تقديم الله للمؤمنين خلال أكثر من لقب ليعلن لهم عن عمله مع البشرية. فتارة يستخدم لقب: "ألوهيم" وهي جمع كلمة "الله" ليؤكد التثليث ليهيئ البشرية للعمل الخلاصي إذ يرسل الآب الابن فدية عنا ويقوم الروح القدس بالشركة بيننا وبين الله... وأخري يلقبه: "يهوه" معلنًا أنه فوق كل الادراكات[9]، وثالثة
بيننا وبين الله... وأخري يلقبه: "يهوه" معلنًا أنه فوق كل الادراكات[9]، وثالثة: "مشاداي" بكونه ضابط الكل المهتم بكل كبيرة وصغيرة في حياة أولاه، ورابعة: "الايليون" El Elyon أي العلي لكي يرفع قلوب مؤمنيه إلى الأعالي، وخامسًا: "الأولام" El Olam أي الأبدي لكي ينطلق بنا إلى ما هو فوق الزمن فنشتهي أن نوجد معه في الأبديات... في اختصار أن ألقاب الله ليست دليلاً علي وجود وثائق مختلفة للأسفار وإنما غايتها إعلان سر الله وسماته التي تمس إيماننا وتتفاعل مع حياتنا ومفاهيمنا وسلوكنا.

حيث اكد التقليد اليهودى ان موسى هو كاتب الاسفار الخمسة وايضا تسلم اباء الكنيسة عبر التقليد بان موسى هو كاتب التوراة,ومن هولاء الاباء 
1\ايريناؤس
2\ترنليان
3\اكليمنضس السكندرى
4\جيروم
\5اثناسيوس الرسولى
ويرى علماء الكتاب ان موسى هو الكاتب








2\العهد القديم يشهد بذلك وبالاخص اسفار موسى

_(يش1عدد7و8)
إِنَّمَا كُنْ مُتَشَدِّداً, وَتَشَجَّعْ جِدّاً لِتَتَحَفَّظَ لِلْعَمَلِ حَسَبَ كُلِّ الشَّرِيعَةِ الَّتِي أَمَرَكَ بِهَا مُوسَى عَبْدِي. لاَ تَمِلْ عَنْهَا يَمِيناً وَلاَ شِمَالاً لِتُفْلِحَ حَيْثُمَا تَذْهَبُ. 8لاَ يَبْرَحْ سِفْرُ هَذِهِ الشَّرِيعَةِ مِنْ فَمِكَ, بَلْ تَلْهَجُ فِيهِ نَهَاراً وَلَيْلاً, لِتَتَحَفَّظَ لِلْعَمَلِ حَسَبَ كُلِّ مَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ فِيهِ. لأَنَّكَ حِينَئِذٍ تُصْلِحُ طَرِيقَكَ وَحِينَئِذٍ تُفْلِحُ
وايضا
31كَمَا أَمَرَ مُوسَى عَبْدُ الرَّبِّ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ, كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ فِي سِفْرِ تَوْرَاةِ مُوسَى. مَذْبَحَ حِجَارَةٍ صَحِيحَةٍ لَمْ يَرْفَعْ أَحَدٌ عَلَيْهَا حَدِيداً, وَأَصْعَدُوا عَلَيْهِ مُحْرَقَاتٍ لِلرَّبِّ, وَذَبَحُوا ذَبَائِحَ سَلاَمَةٍ


( امل2عدد3 )
3اِحْفَظْ شَعَائِرَ الرَّبِّ إِلَهِكَ إِذْ تَسِيرُ فِي طُرُقِهِ وَتَحْفَظُ فَرَائِضَهُ وَصَايَاهُ وَأَحْكَامَهُ وَشَهَادَاتِهِ كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ فِي شَرِيعَةِ مُوسَى، لِتُفْلِحَ فِي كُلِّ مَا تَفْعَلُ وَحَيْثُمَا تَوَجَّهْتَ

( 2مل14عدد6)
6وَلَكِنَّهُ لَمْ يَقْتُلْ أَبْنَاءَ الْقَاتِلِينَ حَسَبَ مَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ فِي سِفْرِ شَرِيعَةِ مُوسَى، حَيْثُ أَمَرَ الرَّبُّ: «لاَ يُقْتَلُ الآبَاءُ مِنْ أَجْلِ الْبَنِينَ، وَالْبَنُونَ لاَ يُقْتَلُونَ مِنْ أَجْلِ الآبَاءِ. إِنَّمَا كُلُّ إِنْسَانٍ يُقْتَلُ بِخَطِيَّتِهِ». 

(عز3عدد2)

وَقَامَ يَشُوعُ بْنُ يُوصَادَاقَ وَإِخْوَتُهُ الْكَهَنَةُ وَزَرُبَّابَِلُ بْنُ شَأَلْتِئِيلَ وَإِخْوَتُهُ وَبَنُوا مَذْبَحَ إِلَهِ إِسْرَائِيلَ لِيُصْعِدُوا عَلَيْهِ مُحْرَقَاتٍ كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ فِي شَرِيعَةِ مُوسَى رَجُلِ اللَّهِ

(نح1عدد7و8)
لَقَدْ أَفْسَدْنَا أَمَامَكَ وَلَمْ نَحْفَظِ الْوَصَايَا وَالْفَرَائِضَ وَالأَحْكَامَ الَّتِي أَمَرْتَ بِهَا مُوسَى عَبْدَكَ. 8اذْكُرِ الْكَلاَمَ الَّذِي أَمَرْتَ بِهِ مُوسَى عَبْدَكَ قَائِلاً: إِنْ خُنْتُمْ فَإِنِّي أُفَرِّقُكُمْ فِي الشُّعُوبِ
(دا9عدد13)
13كَمَا كُتِبَ فِي شَرِيعَةِ مُوسَى قَدْ جَاءَ عَلَيْنَا كُلُّ هَذَا الشَّرِّ وَلَمْ نَتَضَرَّعْ إِلَى وَجْهِ الرَّبِّ إِلَهِنَا لِنَرْجِعَ مِنْ آثَامِنَا وَنَفْطِنَ بِحَقِّكَ. 
(ملا4عدد4)
«اذْكُرُوا شَرِيعَةَ مُوسَى عَبْدِي الَّتِي أَمَرْتُهُ بِهَا فِي حُورِيبَ عَلَى كُلِّ إِسْرَائِيلَ. الْفَرَائِضَ وَالأَحْكَامَ

"في ذلك اليوم قرىء في سفر موسى في آذان الشعب" (نح 13: 1).
"كما كتب في شريعة موسى قد جاء علينا كل هذا الشر" (دا 9: 13).








3\العهد الجديد يشهد بان موسى هو كاتب التوارة
شهادة
العهد الجديد \انجيل يوحنا7عدد2
لِهَذَا أَعْطَاكُمْ مُوسَى الْخِتَانَ، لَيْسَ أَنَّهُ مِنْ مُوسَى، بَلْ مِنَ الآبَاءِ. فَفِي السَّبْتِ تَخْتِنُونَالإِنْسَانَ.

وايضا لو24عدد27
27ثُمَّ ابْتَدَأَ مِنْ مُوسَى وَمِنْ جَمِيعِ الأَنْبِيَاءِ يُفَسِّرُ لَهُمَا الأُمُورَ الْمُخْتَصَّةَ بِهِ فِي جَمِيعِ الْكُتُبِ
4\اليهود والمسيحين يشهدون بان موسى هو كاتب التوارة
18وَجَاءَ إِلَيْهِ قَوْمٌ مِنَ الصَّدُّوقِيِّينَ، الَّذِينَ يَقُولُونَ لَيْسَ قِيَامَةٌ، وَسَأَلُوهُ قَائليِنَ: 19«يَا مُعَلِّمُ، كَتَبَ لَنَا مُوسَى: إِنْ مَاتَ لأَحَدٍ أَخٌ، وَتَرَكَ امْرَأَةً وَلَمْ يُخَلِّفْ أَوْلاَداً، أَنْ يَأْخُذَ أَخُوهُ امْرَأَتَهُ، وَيُقِيمَ نَسْلاً لأَخِيهِ
اى ان اليهود يؤمنون بان موسى النبى هو كاتب التوارة
حيث قالو
كَتَبَ لَنَا مُوسَى









​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (23 يناير 2011)

4\اليهود والمسيحين يشهدون بان موسى هو كاتب التوارة

فنجد اليهود كما جاء فانجيل متى اصحاح22
يقولون
"23فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ جَاءَ إِلَيْهِ صَدُّوقِيُّونَ، الَّذِينَ يَقُولُونَ لَيْسَ قِيَامَةٌ، فَسَأَلُوهُ قَائِليِنَ: 24«يَا مُعَلِّمُ، قَالَ مُوسَى: إِنْ مَاتَ أَحَدٌ وَلَيْسَ لَهُ أَوْلاَدٌ، يَتَزَوَّجْ أَخُوهُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ وَيُقِمْ نَسْلاً لأَخِيهِ. 25فَكَانَ عِنْدَنَا سَبْعَةُ إِخْوَةٍ، وَتَزَوَّجَ الأَوَّلُ وَمَاتَ. وَإِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ نَسْلٌ تَرَكَ امْرَأَتَهُ لأَخِيهِ. 26وَكَذَلِكَ الثَّانِي وَالثَّالِثُ إِلَى السَّبْعَةِ. 27وَآخِرَ الْكُلِّ مَاتَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ أَيْضاً. 28فَفِي الْقِيَامَةِ لِمَنْ مِنَ السَّبْعَةِ تَكُونُ زَوْجَةً؟ فَإِنَّهَا كَانَتْ لِلْجَمِيعِ!» 29فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «تَضِلُّونَ إِذْ لاَ تَعْرِفُونَ الْكُتُبَ وَلاَ قُوَّةَ اللَّهِ. "
فقدأشار الصّدّوقيّون للمسيح عن جزء من شريعة موسى، وهى أنه إن تزوج رجل بامرأة ولم ينجب ومات، يتزوجها بعده أخوه أو أقرب الأقرباء، حتى يقيم نسلا باسم الميت، ليرث أرضه ويحافظ عليها، فكان البكر المولود يُنسب للميتٍ (تث 25: 6)، وكان ذلك رمزا للمحافظة على ميراثنا الأبدى.


شهادة المسيحين
واليك تفاسير الاباء
القمص تادرس يعقوب
موسى كاتب الأسفار :
حوالي عام 1167م استلفت نظر ابن عزرا Ibn Ezra كلمات الوحي: "وكان الكنعانيون حينئذ في الأرض" (تك 12: 6). كأن الكاتب يتحدث بعد ترك الكنعانيين للأرض، الأمر الذي لم يتحقق في أيام موسى النبي، مما جعله ينادي بأن واضع هذه الأسفار آخر غير موسى. وجاءت القرون من السابع عشر حتى العشرين مشحونة بالدراسات النقدية المتطورة للبحث عن مدى علاقة موسى النبي بهذه الأسفار، إن كان هو خلال التقليد الشفوي أو الكتابي الذي تسلمه، أو لعله سجل ملاحظات على الشرائع التي تسلمها وأن شخصًا آخر اعتمد على مذكراته ليضع هذه الأسفار. وأيضًا إن كان هناك مصدر آخر غير ما سلمه موسى شفاهة أو كتابة لكتابة هذه الأسفار. الأمور التي لا أود الإطالة فيها. خاصة وقد ظهر اتجاه جديد مع بدء القرن العشرين بين الدارسين والنقاد يعود إلى تأكيد الفكر التقليدي التاريخي أن واضع هذه الأسفار هو موسى النبي، لكننا قد فضلنا قبل استعراض تطور هذه الدراسات أن نسجل الدلائل والشهادات على أن موسى هو واضع هذه الأسفار بوحي روح الله القدوس.
أولاً- شهادة العهد القديم :
يستطيع الدارس لأسفار موسى الخمسة أن يدرك وجود ثلاثة أجسام للناموس لابد أن يكون موسى النبي نفسه هو الذي سجلها، وهي:
أ. كتاب العهد (خر 20: 22 – خر 23)، والوصايا العشر التي تمثل حجر الزاوية في الشريعة (خر 20: 1-17؛ 24: 1-12؛ 31: 12-18؛ 34: 17-28).
وجاء في سفر الخروج: "فكتب موسى جميع أقوال الرب" (خر24: 4).
ب. الشرائع الخاصة بخيمة الاجتماع والخدمة (خر25-31؛ 35-40)، وقد أكد السفر نفسه أن الرب أعلن هذه الشرائع بكل تفاصيلها المذكورة لموسى النبي (خر 25: 1).
ج. أُفتتح سفر التثنية بخطاب لموسى النبي وجهه للجيل الجديد قبل دخولهم أرض كنعان، يحوى مختصرًا تاريخيًا للطريق الذي قادهم الله فيه، مكررًا فيه أجزاء من الناموس. وجاء في هذا السفر: "كتب موسى هذه التوراة وسلمها للكهنة بنى لاوي حاملي تابوت عهد الرب ولجميع شيوخ إسرائيل" (تث 31: 9، 24-26).
إن كانت الأسفار الخمسة تشهد أن موسى النبي هو كاتب هذه الأجسام الثلاثة الرئيسية للناموس، فإن العهد القديم ككل يشهد أن موسى هو واضع هذه الأسفار، نذكر بعض العبارات الواردة فيه:
"وقام يشوع بن يوصادق وأخوته الكهنة... وبنوا مذبح إله إسرائيل ليصعدوا علية محرقات كما هو مكتوب في شريعة موسى رجل الله" (عز 3: 2).
"وأقاموا الكهنة في فرقهم واللاويين في أقسامهم على خدمة الله التي في أورشليم كما هو مكتوب في سفر موسى" (عز 6: 18).
"اجتمع كل الشعب كرجل واحد... وقالوا لعزرا الكاتب أن يأتي بسفر شريعة موسى التي أمر بها الرب إسرائيل" (نح 8: 1).
"في ذلك اليوم قرىء في سفر موسى في آذان الشعب" (نح 13: 1).
"كما كتب في شريعة موسى قد جاء علينا كل هذا الشر" (دا 9: 13).
يختتم العهد القديم بالعبارة التالية: "اذكروا شريعة موسى التي أمرته بها في حوريب على إسرائيل الفرائض والأحكام" (ملا 4: 4).
ثانيًا- شهادة العهد الجديد :
أ. أقتبس السيد المسيح من الأسفار الخمسة عبارات نسبها لموسى النبي، من ذلك ما جاء في الإنجيل: "فقال لهم يسوع: انظر لا تَقُـل لأحد، بل اذهب أرِ نفسك للكاهن وقدّم القربان الذي أمر به موسى شهادة لهم" (مت 8: 4، راجع لا 14: 4، 10). قارن أيضًا (مت 19: 8، مر 10: 5 مع تث 24: 1؛ مر 7: 10 مع خر 20: 12؛ 21: 17؛ مر 12: 26، لو 20: 37 مع خر 3: 6).
ب. في حديث السيد المسيح عن الناموس نسبه لموسى النبي، وكان هذا هو رأى اليهود في عهده[3]. فلو أن السيد المسيح يعلم أنهم مخطئون لصحح مفاهيمهم، أو على الأقل حين يقتطف منه لا ينسبه لموسى. فيكون السيد المسيح هو الحق (يو 14: 6)، الذي جاء ليشهد للحق (يو 8: 37)، فإنه لا يقبل الخطأ ويصدق عليه.
ج. شهادة رجال العهد الجديد: فقد اعتبروا القراءة في الناموس هي قراءة في موسى (أع 15: 21؛ 2 كو 3: 15، راجع أيضًا رو 10: 5، 19؛ 1 كو 9: 19).
ثالثًا: نحن نؤمن أن الوحي الإلهي يقدس الفكر الإنساني والثقافة البشرية، فهو لا يملي على واضع السفر كلمات معينة بحرفيتها، إنما يلهب قلبه بالكتابة ويتكلم فيه وبه ويحوط به حتى لا يخطئ، تاركًا إياه يكتب خلال ثقافته الخاصة، فيكتب الإنسان البسيط كعاموس النبي بلغة البساطة، ويكتب الرسول بولس بفكر فلسفي روحي... وهنا إذ يستخدم روح الله موسى النبي نلحظ في أسلوبه ما يشير إلى موسى كرجل تربى في مصر وتعلم حكمة المصريين. فالكاتب يظهر كشخص له إلمام دقيق بمصر، الأمر الذي لا يتحقق مع آخر غير موسى ممن عاشوا في كنعان بعد الخروج بقرون. هذا ما لاحظه كثير من الدارسين في تفصيل، نوجزه في النقاط التالية:
1. جاءت الأسفار الخمسة تضم الكثير من الكلمات المصرية، من ذلك الاسم الذي أعطاه فرعون ليوسف: "صفنات فعنيح" (تك 41: 45) وهو اسم مصري يناسب يوسف الذي خلص مصر من المجاعة، معناه (الله يتكلم وهو يعيش[4]) (أو المولود حديثًا يعيش[5]) ، وذكر اسم زوجة يوسف "أسنات" (تك 41: 45)، وهو اسم مصري يعني (تنتمي للإلهة نيث Neith[6]). وذكر اسم مدينة هليوبوليس حيث كانت مركز عبادة إله الشمس باسمها المصري القديم "أون" (تك 41: 45، 50؛ 46: 20). وذكر أيضًا الاسم المصري لمدينة رعمسيس (تك 47: 11؛ خر 1: 11؛ 12: 37؛ عد 33: 3، 5)، وأيضًا فيثومPi-Tum الاسم الذي أشير إليه في آثار الأسرة الـ 19، الأمر الذي يتفق تمامًا مع الخروج. ولقب كأس يوسف الذي أمر بوضعه في فم عدل بنيامين بالاسم المصري للكأس الإلهي "طاسى"، التعبير الذي لم يُستخدم في غير الأسفار الخمسة إلاَّ في (إر 35: 5)، وقد وُجد إرميا في مصر. وهناك كلمات أخرى كثيرة مصرية، أو مصرية عبرانية أي حملت مسحة عبرانية.
2. بجانب الكلمات المصرية سجلت لنا هذه الأسفار بعض العادات المصرية الدقيقة التي لا يعرفها إلا من عاش في مصر في ذلك الحين، منها عادة زواج الخصيان التي لم يُشر إليها في كل العهد القديم سوى في (تك 37: 36؛ 39: 1). ربما كلمة "خصي" هنا تشير إلى صاحب وظيفة كبرى لدى فرعون (تك 40: 20)، وهي عادة لم تعرف في إسرائيل، وإنما حدثت مرة واحدة في زمن متأخر مع هيرودس الملك (مت 14: 6؛ مر 6: 21). كذلك عادة تقديم الخاتم ووضع طوق ذهب في عنق من يوّد تكريمه بالسلطة (تك 41: 42) لم تعرف في إسرائيل، إنما وجدت في مصر وفارس وبابل (إش 3: 10، 12؛ 8، 10؛ دا 5: 29). أيضًا عزل إخوة يوسف عن يوسف والمصريين على المائدة (تك 43: 32) مع تقديم عبارة توضيحية أن المصريين لا يأكلون خبزًا مع العبرانيين إذ هو رجس عند المصريين. كذلك تقديم ملاحظة أن كل راعي غنم هو رجس عند المصريين (تك 46: 34). هذا وقد أوضح الكاتب أنه على دراية بأرض الكهنة في مصر (تك 47: 22).
3. من الناحية الجغرافية يعرف الكاتب سمات شاطئ نهر النيل كما يعرف رمل البرية (خر 2: 12)، والبردي المصري (خر 2: 3)، وموقع رعمسيس وسكوت (خر 2: 37) وإيثام (خر 13: 20) وفم الحيروث (خر 14: 2). ويظهر إدراكه لجغرافيتها من قوله: "قد استغلق عليهم القفر" (خر 24: 3).
رابعًا: يرى كثير من الدارسين أن القوانين الخاصة باللآويين (خر20-23؛ 25-31؛ 35-40 ؛ عد 5؛ 6؛ 8-10 ؛ 15-19) والواردة في سفر اللآويين... تحمل علامات تشير إلى أنها وضعت في أيام موسى وليس في عصر متأخر عنه. ومن الدلائل التي قدمها Rawlinson على ذلك هي[7]:
1. يرى[8] Prof. Main أن هذه الشرائع بدائية تناسب عصر موسى إذ جاءت مزيجًا بين شرائع دينية وأخرى مدنية وسلوكية واقتصادية.
2. امتزجت الشرائع بالجنب التاريخي القصصي مما يدل على أنها كُتبت أثناء التجول في البرية.
3. جاءت بعض هذه الشرائع تناسب الرّحل ساكني الخيام.
4. يلاحظ في هذه الشرائع تجنب الحديث عن الشمس بطريقة مكرمة كما في العبادة (مز 19: 4)، مما يدل على أن الكاتب خشي عليهم لئلا يسقطوا في عبادة الشمس مثل المصريين...
خامسًا: يرى بعض الدارسين أن سفر التثنية يحمل في داخله شهادة على أنه موضوع في موسى النبي وليس كما ادعى البعض أنه في عهد يوشيا الملك أو منسى، من ذلك طريقة معالجته لطرد الكنعانيين من مدن البلاد إذ جاءت تناسب أيام موسى لا أيام الملوك (تث 20: 10-20).
تطور الدراسات في أسفار موسى الخمسة :
قلنا أن ابن عزرا في القرن الثاني عشر لاحظ من (تك 12: 6) أن واضع السفر يتحدث عن طرد الكنعانيين كحدث ماضٍ، وكأن الكاتب جاء بعد موسى النبي.
وفي القرن السابع عشر قال Richard Simon (عام 1685) أن الأسفار الخمسة قد استخدمت ملاحظات موسى ومذكراته لكن الواضع أضاف إليها بعض الموارد. ورأى الفيلسوفThomas Hobbes أن هذه الأسفار مع أسفار الملوك من وضع عزرا الكاتب.
وفيما يلي ملخص سريع لتطور الدراسات الخاصة بالأسفار الخمسة:
1. نظرية المصادر القديمة: The Old ********s Hypothesis
ملخص هذه النظرية أن موسى النبي استخدم وثائق سابقة، اتسمت كوثيقة بذكر اسم الله بلقب مختلف عن الوثائق الأخرى. فقد لاحظ H.B. Witter (عام 1711) أن اسم الجلالة في هذه الأسفار تارة يكتب ألوهيم Elohim وأخرى يهوهJehovah هذا وقد ذُكرت الخليقة مرتين في سفر التكوين (1-3: 24) مما جعله يعتقد بوجود مصدرين سابقين استخدمهما موسى، يمثلان تقليدًا استلمه موسى شفاهة أو كتابة. وقد اتخذ الطبيب الفرنسيJean Astruc (عام 1753) بنفس النظرية خلال دراسته المستقلة عن Witter، فقال إن موسى استقى معلوماته عن مصدر ألوهيميElohistic (أي يستخدم كلمة ألوهيم) وآخر يستخدم اسم يهوهYahwistic ، هذا بجانب عشرة مصادر أخرى قدمت مقتطفات صغيرة، فروعها في أربعة أنهر، أخيرًا ظهر سفر التكوين.
أخذ أيضًاJ.G. Eichorn بنظرية وجود مصدرين سابقين لموسى في كتابه Introl to the O.T. (1780-1783)، أماK.D. Ilgen (1798م) فنادى بوجود ثلاثة مصادر سابقة، أحد هذه المصادر استخدم تعبير "يهوه" والمصدران الآخران استخدما تعبير "ألوهيم".
2. نظرية المصادر غير الكاملة: The Fragment Hypothesis
إن كانت النظرية السابقة قد قامت في جوهرها على وجود مصدرين أو ثلاثة استخدمها موسى النبي في وضع هذه الأسفار، فإن النظرية أو وجهة النظر التي مثلها Vater (1805م) وHartman (1831م) تقوم على استخدام مصادر غير كاملة (مجموعة متفرقات) تبلغ حوالي الثلاثين أو أكثر، كل منها مستقل عن الأخرى، لكن هذه النظرية لم تجد استجابة من الدارسين.
3. نظرية التكميل: The Supplementary Hypothesis
تقوم على أساس وجود عدة وثائق لاحقة لموسى النبي، قام واضع هذه الأسفار بتكميلها فيما بينها. أقترح هذه النظريةH.G. Ewald (1831م)، وتبعة Bleek (1836م)، ثم تبناهاJ.C.F. Tuch (1938م) في تعليقاته على سفر التكوين، وأيضًا F. Delitzsch (1852م). اعتقد Ewald بوجود مصدر ألوهيمي في عصر متأخر عن موسى أضيف إليه أجزاء أقدم منه مثل الوصايا العشر وكتاب العهد. وتلقف آخر هذا الإنتاج ليضيف عليه أجزاء من وثيقةYahwistic تستخدم تعبير "يهوه". مع أنEwald هو مؤسس هذه النظرية لكنه وصل بنفسه إلى هدمها، مناديًا في كتابةHistory of Israel (1843- 1855) بوجود نهرين: ألوهيمي و Yahwistic.








4. نظرية الوثائق الحديثة:
قدمH. Hupfeld (1853م) اتجاهًا جديدًا في الدراسات الخاصة بالأسفار الخمسة، خلال دراسته لسفر التكوين، جاء فيه أن الوثائق وهي متأخرة عن عصر موسى ليست مكملة لبعضها البعض لكنها تمثل ثلاثة أنهر قصصية كاملة: ألوهيمية الأصل، وألوهيمية متأخرة، ويهودية، ثم قامت يد رابعة منقحة تربط بين هذه الوثائق معًا.
وفي عام 1805م نادىWette بوجود وثيقة أخرى خاصة بالتثنية اكتشفت حوالي عام 621 ق.م، وأنها وضعت قبل ذلك بفترة قصيرة. وفي عام 1854 نادىE. Reuss بوجود وثيقة رابعة دعاها بالوثيقة الكهنوتية Priestly ********، وقد أعطيت رموز لهذه الوثائق هي:
E الألوهيمية Elohist 
J اليهودية Yahwistic
D خاصة بالتثنية Deuteronomy
P الكهنوتية Priestly 
قامGraft بنشر هذه النظرية عام 166، ودافع عنهاA. Kuenen (1869-1870)، وفيما بعد أعطاهاJ. Welhausen (1878م) تعبيرات كلاسيكية في كتابة History Of Israel I، وقد عرفت النظرية باسمGraft. Welhausen أو Welhausen وحده، وأُدخلت عليها بعض التعديلات.
5. النقد التقليدي – التاريخي: The Tradits - Historical Criticism
مع بداية القرن العشرين ظهر اتجاه قوي بضرورة العودة إلى الفكر التقليدي الأصيل: أن الكاتب هو موسى النبي نفسه، وإن كانت بعض العبارات القليلة قد أضيفت بعده مثل قصة موته.
تأسست هذه النظرية في إسكندنافيه في مدرسةUppsala يمثلها 1. Engell عام 1945 الذي نادي بأنه من الخطأ التطلع إلى وجود وثائق متوازية معًا عند وضع هذه الأسفار، خاصة أنه لا أثر لهذه الوثائق.
الرد علي اعتراضات النقاد :
إن كانت الدراسات السابق الإشارة إليها تقوم علي أساس عقلي بحت بعيد كل البعد عن الجانب الإيماني وعن مفهوم الوحي الإلهي، فإنني إذ قدمت لها عرضًا سريعًا أقدم حجج المعترضين علي كون موسى هو واضع هذه الأسفار ورد الدارسين عليها.
الاعتراض الأول :
رأينا أن العامل الرئيسي لظهور هذه النظريات هو ذكر اسم الجلالة بألقاب كثيرة، خاصة اللقبين "ألوهيم ويهوه" مما جعل النقاد ينادون بوجود أكثر من مصدر لهذه الأسفار.
الـرد :
لو أن الكاتب مجرد منقح لأكثر من مصدر فإنه لم يكن يصعب عليه في التنقيح أستخدم لقب آخر لله، وأن أعطيته لقبًا آخر فلا يكون بكثرة ولا في نفس الموضع. ففي قصة الخليقة (تك1: 1؛ 2: 4) يُلقب الله بألوهيم، وفي تكملة القصة (تك 2: 4-25) يستخدم لقب يهوه. وهكذا أيضًا في قصة الطوفان (تك 6: 5؛ 9: 19) يستخدم أحيانًا ألوهيم وأحيانًا يهوه... مما يؤكد أن الوحي أراد تقديم الله للمؤمنين خلال أكثر من لقب ليعلن لهم عن عمله مع البشرية. فتارة يستخدم لقب: "ألوهيم" وهي جمع كلمة "الله" ليؤكد التثليث ليهيئ البشرية للعمل الخلاصي إذ يرسل الآب الابن فدية عنا ويقوم الروح القدس بالشركة بيننا وبين الله... وأخري يلقبه: "يهوه" معلنًا أنه فوق كل الادراكات[9]، وثالثة: "مشاداي" بكونه ضابط الكل المهتم بكل كبيرة وصغيرة في حياة أولاه، ورابعة: "الايليون" El Elyon أي العلي لكي يرفع قلوب مؤمنيه إلى الأعالي، وخامسًا: "الأولام" El Olam أي الأبدي لكي ينطلق بنا إلى ما هو فوق الزمن فنشتهي أن نوجد معه في الأبديات... في اختصار أن ألقاب الله ليست دليلاً علي وجود وثائق مختلفة للأسفار وإنما غايتها إعلان سر الله وسماته التي تمس إيماننا وتتفاعل مع حياتنا ومفاهيمنا وسلوكنا.
الاعتراض الثاني :
يعترض بعض الدارسين بقولهم أن موسى كان قائدًا عمليًا وليس كاتبًا[10].
الـرد :
إن كنا قد تعرفنا علي أعمال موسى النبي القيادية خلال الكتاب المقدس، فإن الكتاب يقدمه لنا أيضًا ككاتب[11]، لم يكن يوجد في عهده ولا من بعده من هو أقدر منه علي الكتابة، يستخدمه الروح القدس لتقديم كلمة الله الحية خلال تاريخ تلك الحقبة الزمنية ممتزجة بالشريعة الإلهية.
أولاً: إن كان موسى قد تعلم حكمة المصريين (خر 2: 10، أع 7: 21) التي تشمل الكتابة، فإن الله الذي يقدس المواهب البشرية أعطاه ما هو أعظم من الحكمة المصرية... ملأه من حكمته الإلهية، فسجل لنا هذه الأسفار المقدسة بوحي الروح القدس ليعمل الله بها عبر الأجيال.
ثانيًا: تسلم موسى النبي المعلومات الخاصة بالخليقة عن التقليد الذي يمكن أن يكون قد سُلم من آدم الرجل الأول حتى آخر من رآه من أحفاده، والأخير قدم ما سمعه بأذنيه من آدم إلى آخر حفيد له قد عاصره، وهكذا يكون موسى الشخص الخامس الذي تسلم التقليد نقلاً عن آدم. ويري بعض الدارسين أن يوسف إذ جاء إلى مصر وجاء بعده والده أودع في خزانة فرعون ما تسلمه عن آبائه، الأمر الذي تسلمه موسى عن القصر.
ثالثًا: حملت الأسفار الخمسة الوصايا العشر والشريعة الأمور التي تسلمها موسى نفسه، كما سجل دقائق أحداث الخروج والبرية الأمور التي لا يعرف أحد تفاصيلها مثله.
رابعًا: عاش موسى النبي نحو أربعين سنة في البرية، ومع انشغاله بالقيادة إذ سمع مشورة حميه يثرون (خر 18: 13-26) وزّع القضايا الصغرى علي شيوخ الشعب وتفرغ هو للأمور الكبرى، مما أعطاه الفرصة والوقت الكافي للكتابة.
خامسًا: فترة رعايته للغنم حوالي 40 عامًا أكسبته حيوية في التأمل في محبة الله وتدابيره، مما ألهب نفسه للكتابة بعد ذلك، فإن كان في اتضاع أعلن أنه ليس بصاحب كلام (خر 4: 10) لكنه بحق صار أداة مقدسة حية في يد الله للعمل القيادي الحيّ الملتحم بالكتابة المقدسة.
الاعتراض الثالث :
يعترض البعض علي نسبة هذه الأسفار لموسى النبي لما ظهر في الأسفار من عهد يشوع حتى السبي كأن الشريعة الخاصة باللآويين لم تكن موجودة، معتمدين علي بعض العبارات التي أهمها: "هكذا قال رب الجنود إله إسرائيل: ضموا محرقاتكم إلى ذبائحكم وكلوا لحمًا، لأني لم أكلم آباءكم ولا أوصيتهم يوم أخرجتهم من أرض مصر من جهة محرقة أو ذبيحة، بل إنما أوصيتهم بهذا الأمر قائلاً: اسمعوا صوتي فأكون لكم إلهًا، وأنتم تكونون لي شعبًا، وسيروا في الطريق الذي أوصيكم به ليحسن إليكم" (إر 7: 21-23 راجع عا 5: 21-25؛ مي 6: 6-8؛ إش 1: 11-15). فيقول النقاد لو أن موسى كان قد كتب الأسفار الخمسة التي حوت شرائع الذبائح وطقوسها لما قال إرميا وغيره من الأنبياء مثل هذه العبارة.
الـرد :
لا يفهم من كلمات إرميا النبي وغيره أنهم كانوا يجهلون طقوس الذبائح، ولا عدم كتابة سفر اللآويين... فإن هذه العبارات لا تفهم بطريقة حرفية قاتلة، وإنما تُفسر هكذا:
أولاً: خلط اليهود بين تقديم الذبائح لله وللأوثان، فظنوا أنهم يرضون الله بتقديم الذبائح له في الوقت الذي فيه يقدمون ذبائح وثنية لإشباع شهواتهم، لذا قيل: "ذبحوا لأوثان ليست الله" (تث 32: 17). وجاء في سفر حزقيال أن اليهود مارسوا العبادات الوثنية برجاساتها جنبًا إلى جنب مع الطقس اليهودي فحسب الله عبادتهم له إغاظة له وفارق مجده بيته ومدينته (حز 10: 18، 19؛ 11: 32، 33). الله لا يُغش بذبائح ولا يُرتش بتقدمات من أيد دنسة مصممة علي الشر... لهذا يعلن أنه لم يطلب ذبائح ولا في حاجة إلى تقدمات.
ثانيًا: صمت الأنبياء عن الجوانب الطقسية الواردة في سفر اللآويين لا يعني عدم معرفتهم بالسفر لعدم كتابته بعد وإنما لأن الارتداد في عصرهم لم يكن عن مخالفة للطقوس الدينية وإنما ارتداد في السلوك لهذا اهتموا بالجانب السلوكي العملي.
ثالثًا: لما كانت الذبائح مجرد رمز لذبيحة المسيا، فإن الله يحسب نفسه كمن لم يوصِ بها ما دامت قد انحرفت عن غايتها وصارت في شكلية تمارس إرضاءً للضمير دون شوق للمصالحة.
رابعًا: إن كان النقاد قد نادوا بأن الأنبياء عرفوا سفر التثنية واقتبسوا منه دون سفر اللآويين، فإن سفر التثنية إنما هو تذكره لشريعة قائمة فعلاً وردت في اللآويين. هذا وأن عاموس النبي قد أشار أيضًا إلى اللآويين (عا 4: 4، 5؛ 5: 21).
الاعتراض الرابع
يستخدم بعض النقاد مدلولات جغرافية يظنون أنها تؤكد بأن هذه الأسفار وضعت في عصر لاحق لموسى، من ذلك القول: "في عبر الأردن" (تث 1: 1، 5؛ 3: 8؛ 41-49). كأن الكاتب يتكلم في الضفة الغربية ليتحدث عن الضفة الأخرى (الشرقية) حيث كان موسى مقيمًا. لكن كما يقول: J. Raven أن هذا التعبير يمكن استخدامه من كان في شرق الأردن أو في غربة علي السواء، معطيًا أمثلة بذلك: (تث 3: 20، 25؛ يش 9: 1؛ عد 22: 1؛ 32: 32؛ تك 50: 10، 11).
من الدلائل الجغرافية الأخرى أن الأسفار الخمسة تذكر مدينة "دان" عوض "لايش" (تك 14: 14؛ تث 34: 1)، مع أن لايش لم تحمل هذا الاسم إلاَّ بعد نصرة الدانيين لها بعد عصر موسى. يجيب Raven بأنه ليس بالضرورة أن تكون دان الواردة في (تك 14: 14) هي لايش، إنما يحتمل أن تكون مدينة أخري تحمل اسم دان. أما ما ورد في (تث 34: 1) فنحن نعلم أن الفصل الأخير من سفر التثنية كتب بعد موت موسى.
وأيضًا المنطقة التي سميت "حووت يائير إلى هذا اليوم" (تث 3: 14)، تشير إلى أن واضع هذا السفر بعد موسى النبي، حيث أُعطي هذا الاسم متأخرًا (عد 32: 41؛ يش 13: 3؛ قض 10: 4). لكن Raven يجيب بأن هذا الاسم يعني (قري يائير) (عد 32: 4)، ويشير إلى تسمية يائير لبعض القرى في جلعاد علي اسمه، وقد صنع ذات الأمر في باشان (تث 3: 14)، هذا وأن يائير المذكورة في الأسفار الخمسة لا تعني بالضرورة يائير المذكورة في سفر القضاة.
أيضًا قول يوسف: "لأني قد سرقت من أرض العبرانيين" (تك 40: 15)... مع أن العبرانيين لم يكونوا بعد قد امتلكوا الأرض، ولا حتى في أيام موسى النبي. ويرد علي ذلك بأن كلمة "عبرانيين" كانت تشير إلى من هم غير مستقرين في أرضهم، فقد دُعي إبراهيم بـ "عابر" (تك 14: 13)، وقد عُرف كرئيس صاحب سلطان (تك 23: 6) وأيضًا إسحق (تك 26: 13) ويعقوب (تك 34)، فالأرض التي عاش فيها هؤلاء البطاركة الثلاثة قرابة قرنين ربما حملت اسم "أرض العبرانيين"، ولعله لذات السبب نجد امرأة فوطيفار تدعوا يوسف في أكثر من موضع عبرانيًا (تك 39: 14، 17).
الاعتراض الخامس : 
استخدم بعض الدلالات الخاصة بالآثار القديمة Archeological في رفض نسب هذه الأسفار لموسى النبي من ذلك ما جاء في (خر 16: 36) "وأما العُمِر فهو عشر الايفة" مدعين أنه من الناحية الأثرية لم يعرف العُمر في عصر موسى. يرد علي ذلك بأن الايفة كلمة مشتقة عن المصرية، وأنه كان من السهل علي العبرانيين الخارجين من مصر أن يعرفوا الايفة، لذلك فسر الكتاب العمر بالايفة المعروفة لموسى ومعاصريه.
كذلك تعبير "شاقل القدس" (خر 30: 13؛ 38: 24-26) يفترض أن الهيكل قد أُقيم وطقوسه قد استخدمت لمدة طويلة[12]. يُرد علي ذلك بأن هذا التعبير كان جديدًا في ذلك الوقت بدليل إيضاحه ثلاث مرات (خر 30: 13؛ لا 27: 25؛ عد 3: 47) وأنه لم يكن بعد قد أُستخدم.
يتحدث موسى النبي عن أصل عوج ملك باشان وسريره الحديدي (تث 3: 11) لسامعيه كمن لم يعرفوه مع أن السامعين في أيام موسى غلبوا الملك وقتلوه[13]. فلماذا يشرحه لهم؟ يرد علي ذلك بأن موسى الني يكتب لعامة الشعب الذين لم يعرفوا عن عوج هذه الأمور حتى وإن كانوا قد غلبوه، كما يكتب للأجيال التالية.
؟؟[14]
الاعتراض السادس :
اعتمد النقاد علي بعض الجوانب التاريخية في افتراضهم أن الكاتب غير موسى. من ذلك ما ورد في (عد 21: 14، 15) من مقتطف شعري عن "كتاب حروب يهوه" الذي شرح الكاتب أن يخص أرنون... ولما كان هذا الكتاب معاصرًا لموسى فلم تكن هناك حاجة لهذا الشرح. ويجيب الدارسون أن الشرح ضروري لأن موسى لا يكتب لمعاصريه العارفين هذه الأمور وإنما يكتب للأجيال كلها.
اعتمدوا أيضًا علي كلمة "حينئذ" في القول بأن الكنعانيين كانوا حينئذ في الأرض (تك 12: 6؛ 13: 7) كدليل علي أن الكنعانيين لم يكونوا في الأرض أثناء وضع هذا السفر، الأمر الذي لم يتحقق إلاَّ بعد موسى. يجيب Raven J. بأن الكلمة "حينئذ" في (تك 12: 6) طبيعية ولازمة، بدونها ربما يتساءل القارئ: هل كان الكنعانيون قد تركوا الأرض عند كتابة السفر. فتأكيد وجودهم أيام إبراهيم بالرغم من وجودهم حتى في أيام موسى يعطي للوعد قوة أعظم، إذ يهبها لنسله بالرغم من وجودهم. أما ذكرها في (تك 13: 7) فيمثل شرحًا وتوضيحًا بأنه لم يكن هناك موضع كافٍ لغنم إبراهيم وغنم لوط خاصة لوجود الكنعانيين بغنمهم في الأرض.
جاء أيضًا (تك 36: 31): "وهؤلاء هم الملوك الذين ملكوا في أرض أدوم قبلما مَلَكَ ملِك لبني إسرائيل" وكأن الكاتب قد عاصر عهد الملوك. يُرد علي ذلك بأن الكاتب موسى النبي الذي وإن كان لم يعاصر عهد الملوك لكنه وهو يتحدث عن وجود ملوك لأدوم أدرك أنه سيتحقق وعد الله ويُقام ملوك لبني إسرائيل إذ قيل لإبراهيم: "وملوك منك يخرجون" (تك 17: 6)، كما نال يعقوب ذات الوعد (تك 35: 11)، وتنبأ عن قيامهم في بركته لابنه يهوذا (تك 49: 10)، وتنبأ بلعام في عصر موسى عن قيامهم (عد 24: 7). كان في ذهن موسى النبي قيام ملوك إسرائيليين لذا قدم وصايا خاصة باختيارهم وسماتهم (تث 17: 14-20). وكأن موسى النبي في عبارته السابقة (تك 36: 31) يعلن أنه وإن كان لأدوم ثمانية ملوك لكن الله سيقيم لشعبه المختار ملوكًا بالرغم من عدم تحقق الوعد حتى تلك اللحظات[15].
يسأل البعض: إن كان موسى النبي هو واضع هذه الأسفار فلماذا صمت عن ذكر اسم الأميرة التي انتشلته من الماء، واسم فرعون الذي ضايقه، وعن موت زوجته صفوره، وعن اسم زوجته الكوشية، وكيف يشير إلى نفسه كإنسان وديع؟ يُجاب علي ذلك بأن صمته عن ذكر اسمي الأميرة وفرعون أمر طبيعي، إذ كانا معروفين لمعاصري موسى النبي، ولو كان الكاتب في عصر متأخر عن موسى لالتزم بذكر الاسمين حسب التقليد المتداول بين اليهود. أما صمته عن موت زوجته الأولي صفوره واقتضاب حديثه عن الزوجة الكوشية وعدم ذكر اسمها، فإن النبي لم يرد الاسترسال في ذلك لأن الزواج الثاني غير مستحب واكتفي بالإشارة إليه بكونه رمزًا لدخول الأمم إلى الإيمان ممثلين في الكوشية. أما عن دعوة نفسه أنه وديع فلم يكتب علي سبيل الافتخار إنما ألزمه الوحي بذلك ليعلن بطريقة غير مباشرة أن المؤهل الرئيسي في القيادة الروحية السليمة هو الوداعة. وأننا نري المرتل أيضًا يدعو نفسه وديعًا (مز 9: 13، 14؛ 10: 17). إن كان رجل الله موسى لم يحذف أخطاؤه ولا قلل من شأنها ذاكرًا تأديبات الله له حتى حُرم من التمتع بالدخول إلى أرض الموعد فمن الإنصاف أن يبرز الوحي الجوانب الصالحة التي وهبه الله إياها.
​


كاتب الأسفار الخمسة هو موسي النبي
للقمص انطونيوس فكرى
1. شهادة العهد القديم:- نسمع كثيراً "كلم الرب موسي" (خر 25: 1) في الأسفار الخمسة وفي باقي العهد القديم نسمع كثيراً " كما هو مكتوب في شريعة موسي رجل الله (عز 2:3) والله هو الذي أمر موسي أن يكتب كل هذا تذكاراً (خر 14:17) فالله أراد أن يذكر ويسجل كل أعماله مع شعبه. راجع (عز 2:3، 18:6 + نح 1:8 + دا 13:9 + مل4:4).
2. شهادة العهد الجديد:- نسب المسيح والرسل الشريعة والناموس لموسي (يو5: 46-47 وراجع أع 21:15 + رو 10: 5).
3. تثار أسئلة كيف كتب موسي وكيف عرف كل هذه المعلومات
‌أ. الكتاب كله موحي به من الروح القدس الذي ساق أناس الله القديسون لكي يكتبوا ما كتبوه راجع، (2تي16:3 + 2بط 21:1).
‌ب. أخبار الخلقة وأخبار الآباء تناقلت عبر رجال الله الأتقياء بدون تشويه عبر أجيال نحددها كالآتي، آدم – متوشالح – سام – إبراهيم – إسحق – لاوى – قهات – موسي. والأحداث هنا تم تناقلها شفوياً من جيل إلي جيل.
‌ج. إذا كان الله قد أظهر لموسي مثال لخيمة الإجتماع علي الجبل ليصنع مثلها راجع (خر 40:25)، فهل لا نتصور أن الله لا يظهر كل الحق لموسي سواء بصورة أو برؤيا ليكتبه شهادة للأجيال وهذا الكلام سيبقي لآخر الأيام، في الوقت الذي يظهر له الله مثالاً لخيمة سينتهي إستخدامها بعد عدة مئات من السنين.
‌د. موسي تهذب بكل حكمة المصريين (خر 10:2 + أع 21:7) فهو قادر علي الكتابة.
‌ه. جاءت الأسفار الخمسة تضم كثير من الكلمات المصرية. صفنات فعنيح (تك 45:41) وأسنات (تك 45:41) وبعض اسماء المدن وإستخدم لكلمة كأس الكلمة المصرية طاس. وأورد عادات مصرية معروفة مثل عزل إخوة يوسف عن يوسف والمصريين علي المائدة (تك 32:43 + تك 34:46 + 22:47) والمعلومات الجغرافية الواردة صحيحة فهذا يقطع بأن كاتب هذه الأسفار عاش في مصر ويعرفها.​


الأنبا مكاريوس
(1) يؤكد كل من العهدين والتقليد أن موسى النبى هو كاتب هذه الأسفار. 
ويظهر ذلك بوضوح في (تثنية 31 : 9، 24) " وكتب موسى هذه التوراة وسلمها للكهنة بنى لاوى حاملي تابوت العهد " ويرد كذلك "فعندما اكمل موسى كتابة كلمات هذه الأمور في كتاب إلى تمامها أمرموسى اللاويين حاملي تابوت العهد " وورد كذلك في (خروج 17 : 14) " فقال الرب لموسى اكتب هذا تذكارا في الكتاب ".


----------



## Twin (23 يناير 2011)

*ينقل لقسم الشبهات*
*وربنا يبارك الخدمة*​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (23 يناير 2011)

5\السيد المسيح يشهد بذلك
يوحنا5عدد46
46 لأَنَّكُمْ لَوْ كُنْتُمْ تُصَدِّقُونَ مُوسَى لَكُنْتُمْ تُصَدِّقُونَنِي، لأَنَّهُ هُوَ كَتَبَ عَنِّي. 47 فَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ لَسْتُمْ تُصَدِّقُونَ كُتُبَ ذَاكَ، فَكَيْفَ تُصَدِّقُونَ كلاَمِي؟».




مرقس12عد26

26وَأَمَّا مِنْ جِهَةِ الأَمْوَاتِ إِنَّهُمْ يَقُومُونَ: أَفَمَا قَرَأْتُمْ فِي كِتَابِ مُوسَى، فِي أَمْرِ الْعُلَّيْقَةِ، كَيْفَ كَلَّمَهُ اللَّهُ قَائِلاً: أَنَا إِلَهُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِلَهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَإِلَهُ يَعْقُوبَ



متى19عدد8
»8قَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنَّ مُوسَى مِنْ أَجْلِ قَسَاوَةِ قُلُوبِكُمْ أَذِنَ لَكُمْ أَنْ تُطَلِّقُوا نِسَاءَكُمْ. وَلَكِنْ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ لَمْ يَكُنْ هَكَذَا.
كما يوجد شواهد كثيرة من العهد الجديد​

6\الانبياء والرسل يقولون بذلك
روميه10عدد5

5لأَنَّ مُوسَى يَكْتُبُ فِي الْبِرِّ الَّذِي بِالنَّامُوسِ: «إِنَّ الإِنْسَانَ الَّذِي يَفْعَلُهَا سَيَحْيَا بِهَا».

كورونثوس 9:9
؟9فَإِنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ فِي نَامُوسِ مُوسَى: «لاَ تَكُمَّ ثَوْراً دَارِساً». أَلَعَلَّ اللهَ تُهِمُّهُ الثِّيرَانُ؟

اعمال7عدد20
«وَفِي ذَلِكَ الْوَقْتِ وُلِدَ مُوسَى وَكَانَ جَمِيلاً جِدّاً فَرُبِّيَ هَذَا ثَلاَثَةَ أَشْهُرٍ فِي بَيْتِ أَبِيهِ.



7\شهادة الاباء من القرون الاولى واباء الكنييسة المعاصرين
وانبياء العهد القديم
ومن الدلائل التي قدمها Rawlinson على ذلك هي[7]:
1. يرى[8] Prof. Main أن هذه الشرائع بدائية تناسب عصر موسى إذ جاءت مزيجًا بين شرائع دينية وأخرى مدنية وسلوكية واقتصادية.
2. امتزجت الشرائع بالجنب التاريخي القصصي مما يدل على أنها كُتبت أثناء التجول في البرية.
3. جاءت بعض هذه الشرائع تناسب الرّحل ساكني الخيام.
4. يلاحظ في هذه الشرائع تجنب الحديث عن الشمس بطريقة مكرمة كما في العبادة (مز 19: 4)، مما يدل على أن الكاتب خشي عليهم لئلا يسقطوا في عبادة الشمس مثل المصريين...
وفي القرن السابع عشر قال Richard Simon (عام 1685) أن الأسفار الخمسة قد استخدمت ملاحظات موسى ومذكراته لكن الواضع أضاف إليها بعض الموارد. ورأى الفيلسوفThomas Hobbes أن هذه الأسفار مع أسفار الملوك من وضع عزرا الكاتب.
مثل يشوع
ودانيال وعزرا وملاخى
وكما ورد فى ملوك اول وثانى
ونحميا
1\ايريناؤس
2\ترنليان
3\اكليمنضس السكندرى
4\جيروم
\5اثناسيوس الرسولى







لا اجد بعد ما قاله الاباء شىء باقى اقوله
فقد حوى الاباء الموضوع من جميع الجوانب
ولكن كل ما اود ان اقوله
1\التاريخ يشهد بان موسى النبى هو كاتب التوارة
2\العهد القديم يشهد بذلك وبالاخص اسفار موسى
3\العهد الجديد يشهد بان موسى هو كاتب التوارة
4\اليهود والمسيحين يشهدون بان موسى هو كاتب التوارة
5\السيد المسيح يشهد بذلك
6\الانبياء والرسل يقولون بذلك
7\القران يقول ان التوراة نزلت على موسى
اذا فلماذا اللف والدوارن
لا اجد رد
كل ما اعرفه وقد استنتجتة ان الشبهة هذة لشخص
من نقاد الكتاب المقدس الذين يقولون ان الكتاب المقدس ليس كلام الله وكذلك القران ليس كلام الله
لم يعط مكان لكلا الكتابين
فوقع المسلم فى مشكله كبيرة وهى انه مؤمن بكلام المشكك
ومؤمن بالقران
رغم ان كلايهما يتناقض مع بعضهم البعض
وعجبى على من ياتى ويقول اشياء ليست من نتاج تعبه بل وليس من مجهودة 
فقط هو مجرد ناقل فقط
واخيرا نشكر الرب الذى اعننا على فضح الشيطان
ونشكرة ايضا على اباء كنيستنا حيث وفرة الحجج والبراهين
والمجد لله دائما
​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (23 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك اخي سرجيوس للرد الاكثر من رائع 
الرب يبارك خدمتك الرائعه​ 
والانا سوف اضع رد قداسه البابا كامل علي هذا السؤال​ 


> *نحن نعلم أن موسى النبى هو كاتب الأسفار الخمسة الأولى ( التوراة ) 0 و لكن ما إثبات هذا الإعتقاد لمن يسألنا ؟*
> *و أن كان موسى النبى هو كاتبها ، فكيف ذكر فى أخرها خبر وفاته ؟ هل يعقل أن يكتب إنسان خبر وفاته بنفسه ؟ *​



*موسى النبى كتب الأسفار الخمسة كلها ماعدا خبر وفاته طبعاً ( تث5:34_12) 0 فهذه الفقرة الأخيرة من سفر التثنية ، كتبها تلميذه و خليفته يشوع 0 و كان يمكن أن ترد فى أول سفر يشوع الذى بدأ بعبارة و كان بعد موت موسى عبد الرب 00 (يش1:1) 0 و لكن رؤى من الأفضل أن يكتب خبر موت موسى النبى و دفنه فى آخر الأسفار الخمسة ، استكمالاً لتاريخ تلك الفترة التى تشمل حياة موسى النبى و عمله ، و هو أشهر نبى فى تاريخ العهد القديم كله 0 *
*أما كتابة موسى لكل أسفار التوراة فواضح 0 و الأدلة علية كثيرة من نصوص العهد القديم و العهد الجديد 0 و منها : *
*1- **الله أمر موسى بكتابة الشريعة و الأحداث : *
*أن الله كان يأمر موسى بكتابة الأحداث الجارية و بكتابة الشريعة : فمن ذلك ما حدث بعد هزيمة عماليق ، إذ ورد فى سفر الخروج** و قال الرب لموسى أكتب هذا تذكاراً فى الكتاب ، وضعه فى مسامع يسوع (خر4:17)0 *
*و بعدما أعطى الله الشريعة لموسى أمره بكتابتها و قال الرب لموسى أكتب لنفسك هذه الكلمات 0 لأننى بحسب هذه الكلمات قطعت عهداً معك و مع إسرائيل (خر7:34)0*
*2- *موسى نفذ أمر الله وكتب : 
ورد فى سفر العدد عن تحركات بنى إسرائيل " وكتب موسى مخارجهم برحلاتهم بحسب قلول الرب " ( عد 33 : 2 ) ​ 
وورد فى سفر التثنية عن كتابة الشريعة " وكتب موسى هذه التوراة ، وسلمها للكهنة بنى لاوى حاملى تابوت عهد الرب ولجميع شيوخ إسرائيل " ( تث 31 : 9 ) 
وورد أيضا : " فعندما كمل موسى كتابة كلمات هذه التوراة فى كتاب إلى تمامها ، أمر موسى اللاويين حاملى تابوت عهد الرب قائلاً : خذوا كتاب التوراه هذا ، وضعوه بجانبتابوت عهد الرب " ( تث 31 : 24 – 26 ) 0 
3-شهد المسيح أن موسى كتب التوراه : لا
فى مناقشة السيد المسيح لليهود ، قال لهم : لأنكم لو كنتم تصدقون موسى لكنتم تصدقوننى ، لأنه هو كتل عنى ، فإن كنتم لستم تصدقون كتب ذاك ، فكيف تصدقون كلامى " ( يو 5 : 46 ) 
وفى رده على الصدوقيين الذين ينكرون قيامة الأموات ، قال لهم : وأما من جهة الأموات أنهم يقومون ، أفما قرأتم فى كتاب موسى فى أمرالعليقة كيف كلمه الله قائلاً " أنا إله ابراهيم وإله اسحق ، وإله يعقوب " ( مر 12 : 26 ) 
وفى مقابلته لتلميذى عمواس بعد قيامته ، يقول الكتاب : ثم إبتدأ من موسى ومن جميع الأنبياء يفسر لهما الأمور المختصة به فى جميع الكتب " ( يو 24 : 27 ) 
4-وشهد الرسل والأنبياء أن موسى هو كاتبها : 
ورد فى إنجيل يوحنا أن فليبس وجد نثنائيل ، وقال له : "وجدنا الذى كتب عنه فى الناموس والأنبياء "( يو 1 : 45 ) 
وبولس الرسول يشهد بكتابة موسى للتوراه فيقول فى رسالته إلى أهل رومية ( 10 : 5 ) لأن موسى يكتب فى البر الذى بالناموس إن الإنسان الذى يفعلها سيحيا بها " وفى رسالته الثانية إلى كورنثوس ( 3 : 15 ) يقول عن اليهود " لكن حتى اليوم حين يقرأ موسى ( أى التوراه ) البرقع موضوع على قلوبهم " 0
ويعقوب الرسول يقول فى مجمع أورشليم " لأن موسى منذ أجيال قديمة له فى كل مدينة من يكرز به ، إذ يقرأ فى المجامع كل سبت " ( أع 15 : 21 ) 0 
وابراهيم أبو الآباء يشهد بذلك فى كلامه مع الغنى الذى لم يحسن إلى لعازر المسكين ( لو 19 : 26 ) " وقال له ابراهيم : عندهم موسى والأنبياء ليسمعوا منهم 00 " يقصد كتب موسى والأنبياء 0 
5- وشهد اليهود بهذا أيضا أمام المسيح : 
إذ جاء قوم من الصدوقيين إلى المسيح قائلين " يامعلم ، كتب لنا موسى أن مات لأحد أخ و ترك إمرأة و لم يخلف أولاداً أن يأخذ أخوه إمرأته و يقيم نسلاً لأخيه (مر19:12) 0 
6- و سميت التوراة شريعة موسى ، أو ناموس موسى : 
قال السيد المسيح لليهود " فإن كان الإنسان يقبل الختان فى السبت لئلا ينقض ناموس موسى ، افتخون على لأنى شفيت إنساناً كله فى السبت (يو23:7) 0 
و قيل عن السيدة العذراء و لما تمت أيام تهيرها حسب شريعة موسى صعدوا به إلى أورشليم ليقدموه للرب (لو22:2) 0 
و قال بولس الرسول فى رسالته إلى العبرانيين (28:10) " من خالف ناموس موسى فعلى شاهدين أو ثلاثة شهود يموت بلا رأفة " 0 
و قال فى رسالته الأولى إلى كورنثوس (9:9) " فإنه مكتوب فى ناموس موسى لا تكم ثوراً دارساً 0 
و فى نقاشه مع اليهود يقول سفر أعمال الرسول (23:28) فطفق يشرح لهم شاهداً بملكوت الله و مقنعاً أياهم من ناموس موسى و الأنبياء " 0 
و يوحنا الرسول يقول لأن الناموس بموسى أعطى (يو17:1) 0 
اقرأ أيضاً (أع39:13) (أع5:15) (اع22:26) (يو19:7) 0 
7- تنسب لموسى أقوال الله التى فاه بها موسى : 
قال السيد المسيح : لأن موسى قال اكرم أباك و أمك ، و من يشتم أباً أو أماً فليمت موتاً " (مر10:7) 0 
و قال لليهود موسى من أجل قساوة قلوبكم أذن لكم أن تطلقوا نساءكم ، و لكن من البدء لم يكن هكذا " (مت7:19) 0 
و قال للأبرص أر نفسك للكاهن و قدم القربان الذى أمر به موسى شهادة لهم " (مت4:8) 0 
و قال اليهود للمسيح عندما قدموا له المرأة الزانية : موسى فى الناموس أوصانا أن مثل هذه ترجم (يو5:8) 0 
8- موسى هو أنسب شخص للكتابة : 
إن موسى النبى هو أكثر الأشخاص صلة بالحوادث 0 و توجد أشياء خاصة به وحده مثل ظهور الرب له فى العليقة ، و كلام الرب معه على الجبل ، و الوصايا التى أعطاها له و التفاصيل العديدة الخاصة بأوصاف خيمة الإجتماع 0 
و لا شك أن موسى كان بعرف الكتابة و القراءة بعاً ، فهو قد تهذب بكل حكمة المصريين " (أع22:7) 0​


----------



## apostle.paul (23 يناير 2011)

*الدليل الداخلى وهو الوحيد اللى استخدمه الطفل دا يثبت بجدارة ان الكاتب هو موسى 
وبما انه بيحب جدا مقدمات الترجمة اليسوعية اهديه هذة الكلمات من مقدمة التوراة من الترجمة اليسوعية




ادم كلارك
**And Moses went up - This chapter could not have been written by Moses. A man certainly cannot give an account of his own death and burial. We may therefore consider Moses's words as ending with the conclusion of the preceding chapter, as what follows could not possibly have been written by himself. To suppose that he anticipated these circumstances, or that they were shown to him by an especial revelation, is departing far from propriety and necessity, and involving the subject in absurdity; for God gives no prophetic intimations but such as are absolutely necessary to be made; but there is no necessity here, for the Spirit which inspired the writer of the following book, would naturally communicate the matter that concludes this. I believe, therefore, that Deuteronomy 34:1-12, should constitute the first chapter of the book of Joshua*


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 يناير 2011)

يا جماعة معاذ عارف قدره الحقيقي ولذلك هو يضحك فقط لى المسلمين ويقولون له " بارك الله فيك " و " جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك " ..


----------

